# time to get organised - Emmy's wedding 20th July 2013



## EmmyReece

Ok, so I've started a wedding journal before now and to be honest never kept up with it. But now as we have just over 4 months until our big day I really need to get cracking and start organising things as it feels like it's creeping up on us quite quickly :wacko:

I'm Emily and my oh is Chris, we got together in January 2007 after a a few months of trying to figure out if either of us liked each other (though to other people it was apparently obvious). And then in December 2009 we got engaged. The only thing that I regret about getting engaged then is that we didn't do it sooner as we lost my dad in July 2009 :nope: Chris is my rock, he makes me feel special and is always there for me. Yeah, we have our off days, but we know that we love each other and will always be there for each other.

We booked our venue back in 2011 and we fell in love with it instantly the moment we turned down the drive and saw the hotel in front of us :cloud9: The hotel is called Plas Dolguog in Machynlleth and it just feels perfect. With us having a largeish guest list (120 at the moment, though I am expecting that to go down slightly) we're getting married in the same room that our reception will be held in, and this is the view out of the window from where we'll be standing :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00083.jpg​
And some more photos of the venue grounds :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00092.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00095.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00096.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00098.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00100.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00102.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00103.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00106.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00108.jpg​

What I love so much about the venue is that we're quite set back from the main road, you turn off the main road and then there's about 0.5 miles of a single track lane :D

I'm hoping that we can get over to the venue again soon as I really want to get some photos of the room that we'll be getting married in as I want to be able to picture it better in my head what it's going to look like with our decorations etc.


----------



## EmmyReece

It has taken me ages to get to this theme / colour scheme.

Firstly I wanted it to be yellows, greens and whites - based on daisies.

Then I wanted pink and silver butterflies.

Then we went back to daisies

And now finally I know that this is the right theme for us as everything seems to be falling into place. 

We're going for a 50s/60s Rock n Roll theme. Imagine the diner in Grease/Happy Days and school dances etc. The colour scheme took a while to settle on, but when I spotted these dresses for the bridesmaids I knew it would be perfect :cloud9:

https://vintagetwists.co.uk/shop/image/cache/data/Hell-Bunny-Mariam-50s-Dress-Blue-3-600x600.jpg​
So to tone it down we've decided to add a bit of yellow in too, which is working perfectly.

So to work in with the theme, the flower girls are going to be having little royal blue pettiskirts, with frilly yellow tops and white converse (probably a cheaper version though as they're so expensive) :happydance: I'll try and get some pictures as soon as possible :D

So going with that theme we're having polka dot blue and yellow bunting going from the beams in the ceremony/reception room (as we get to put the decorations up the night before).

This is just a picture that is supplied on their website, but it gives you an idea of what the room looks like

https://plasdolguog.co.uk/wedd-1.jpg​
Our centrepieces are going to be AMAZING!!! These, I have to admit, I'm really excited about. I've been buying old 50s/60s 7inch vinyl records off ebay, and each table is going to have one, with some jam jars as tealight holders with a bit of glitter sprinkled in the bottom and a ribbon tied in a bow round the middle of the jar :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

We are booked in for 16.00 on the 20th of July, though the time took a couple of attempts to settle on. Firstly we were going to be getting married at 17.00, and then I changed it to 13.00 as I wanted to be able to spend longer in my dress and now we have finally settled on 16.00 as it means if people want to travel on the day then they have plenty of time to do so, I don't have to rush in the morning, Chris can double check the outside decorations before he gets ready and people with children can make sure they've had something to eat before the ceremony so it be such a long day for them. And the most important of all, my mum doesn't have to rush taking her meds in the morning and lunchtime ones :D

*Music *

The bridesmaids will be walking in to this ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMxkMy9JvXI

Then I will be walking in to this ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x78Et7Cv24

The reason I chose this song is because when I was a little girl, I always wanted to be like Annie off Father of the Bride :blush: And I remember this being played at some point during the film. Also, even though it's a soppy song, it's not overly emotional if that makes sense? I don't want anything that's going to make me cry as it's going to be emotional enough Dad not being there to walk me down the aisle.

On that note, it did take me a while to choose who was going to walk me down the aisle, I kept flitting back between my uncle (dad's brother) and his best friend. I chose my uncle as Dad's friend is painfully shy and I don't think he would have been comfortable with such a role in the spotlight. So, a few weeks ago I phoned my uncle and asked him, and he said yes! He got choked up on the phone, but said he would be honoured. And speaking to my cousin a few days later, she said that when he came off the phone he had a good cry :blush:

We're hopefully going to walk out to this (need to get oh on board first)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pyA6jAM3_I

As for signing the register we're not entirely sure yet :dohh:

*Readings*

I've chosen the following two readings as I thought they were fantastic, the first one makes me well up and the second one is a light hearted spin on things.



> *On Your Wedding Day*
> 
> Today is a day you will always remember
> The greatest in anyone's life
> You'll start off the day just two people in love
> And end it as husband and wife.
> It's a brand new beginning, the start of a journey
> With moments to cherish and treasure
> And although they'll be times when you both disagree
> These will surely be outweighed by pleasure
> You'll have heard many words of advice in the past
> When the secrets of marriage were spoken
> But you know that the answers lie hidden inside
> Where the bond of true love lies unbroken
> So live happy forever as lovers and friends
> It's the dawn of a new life for you
> As you stand there together with love in your eyes
> From the moment you whisper I do'
> And with luck all your hopes and your dreams can be real
> May success find its way to your hearts
> Tomorrow can bring you the greatest of joys
> But today is the day it all starts




> *He never leaves the seat up*
> 
> He never leaves the seat up
> Or wet towels upon the floor
> The toothpaste has the lid on
> And he always shuts the door!
> 
> She's very clean and tidy
> Though she may sometimes delude
> Leave your things out at your peril
> In a second they'll have moved!
> 
> He's a very active person
> As are all his next of kin
> Where as she likes lazy days
> He'll still drag her to the gym!
> 
> He romances her and dines her
> Home cooked dinners and the like
> He even knows her favourite food
> And spoils her day and night!
> 
> She's thoughtful when he looks at her
> A smile upon his face
> Will he look that good in 50 years
> When his dentures aren't in place?!
> 
> He says he loves her figure
> And her mental prowess too
> But when gravity takes her over
> Will she charm with her IQ?
> 
> She says she loves his kindness
> And his patience is a must
> And of course she thinks he's handsome
> Which in her eyes is a plus!
> 
> They're both not wholly perfect
> But who are we to judge
> He can be pig headed
> Where as she won't even budge!
> 
> All that said and done
> They love the time they spent together
> And I hope as I'm sure you do
> That this fine day will last forever.
> 
> He'll be more than just her husband
> He'll also be her friend
> And she'll be more than just his wife
> She's be his soul mate -till the end.

I've also decided to put this reading on the back of our order of service cards as I found it particularly funny as we got a labrador puppy in December



> *Yes, I'll Marry You*
> Pam Ayres
> 
> Yes, I'll marry you, my dear,
> And here's the reason why;
> So I can push you out of bed
> When the baby starts to cry,
> And if we hear a knocking
> And it's creepy and it's late,
> I hand you the torch you see,
> And you investigate.
> 
> Yes I'll marry you, my dear,
> You may not apprehend it,
> But when the tumble-drier goes
> It's you that has to mend it,
> You have to face the neighbour
> Should our labrador attack him,
> And if a drunkard fondles me
> It's you that has to whack him.
> 
> Yes, I'll marry you,
> You're virile and you're lean,
> My house is like a pigsty
> You can help to keep it clean.
> That sexy little dinner
> Which you served by candlelight,
> As I do chipolatas,
> You can cook it every night!
> 
> It's you who has to work the drill
> and put up curtain track,
> And when I've got PMT it's you who gets the flak,
> I do see great advantages,
> But none of them for you,
> And so before you see the light,
> I do, I do, I do!


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't believe I still haven't even sorted a florist yet, I REALLY need to get this sorted asap. Though it shouldn't be too much trouble as we only need buttonholes and my bouquet. I decided to not buy for the bridesmaids as I decided with having 5 bridesmaids and 5 flower girls, that each bridesmaid could escort a flower girl down the aisle.

I've been searching for a while for flowers for myself and I always come back to the same bouquet. 

The description on the website where I found the picture is

"To create the bouquet we used white tulips, light and dark blue hydrangea, white mini callas, white stock, blue delphinium and blue triteleia. We bound the bouquet in satin ribbon and decorative pins."

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/f5169455a3ef63e7d3b5e739b046e791_zps7483910e.jpg

Buttonholes I'm at a bit of a loss so really need to start thinking about that.


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking!

All your ideas sound fab, I especially love your theme and those bridesmaid dresses are lush!

It's so lovely to that walking you down the aisle means so much to your Uncle :)

Can't wait to see the rest of your plans


----------



## EmmyReece

With being a bigger girl I booked my first appointment at a shop where the owner said she had plus size dresses in stock. Big mistake!! I couldn't get into a single dress and left the shop feeling incredibly sad and actually burst into tears in the middle of the street thinking that I wouldn't find a single dress to fit me :dohh:

We haven't got any dress shops in our local town that my mum can get into (due to her being in a wheelchair), so she told me to look further afield and go to any dress shop that I felt comfortable with.

Anyhoo, I did a bit more research and found The Big Day in Castleford and booked an appointment through them as they were a specialist plus size dress shop, and in all honesty I have never looked back. They were fantastic in the run up to the appointment and reassured me that it was ok to take pictures of me in the dresses to show my mum so that she could share in the decision too (which apparently shops don't normally let you do in case you take the pictures to a dress maker to get them to copy the dress).

So in June last year, the day after we got back from Turkey, oh's dad drove myself and mil up to Castleford and from the moment I stepped in the shop, I just knew that this is where I would be finding my dress :cloud9:

So while the shop owner got the room sorted she gave me 5 tags to take around the room and put on the hangers of the dresses that I liked the look of, and she made sure that she showed me where the cut off point was budget wise. And then it was straight down to business.

I remember being really nervous about getting down to my bra and knickers in front of someone that I've never met, but she made me feel comfortable and made me laugh, her exact words were "I hope this doesn't come across as weird, but I have to say I love your knickers" (I'd got a pair of Joe Brown's knickers on in green check) :rofl:

I tried on all of the dresses and one that the woman in the shop recommended that I try.


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00841-1.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00840.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00836.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00835.jpg

In the shop, this dress was my favourite


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00838.jpg

But after looking back through the pictures I realised that the detail under the bust just made me look wider and didn't suit me at all.

But after seeing this dress in the pictures and remembering how I felt when I tried it on, I actually had tears in my eyes. I love how it makes me feel as it pulls me in at all the right places and really does make me look fabulous. So this, is my dress :cloud9: It wasn't even one that I picked as I wasn't keen on the roses on the side, but it turns out that that's one of my favourite parts about it :rofl:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00837.jpg


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hey! :hi:

I remember your journal the first time around! Glad all is well.

love your plans so far; are your bridesmaid dresses from Vivienne of Holloway?! the pattern looks like ones similar iv seen there! if yes we are getting out bridesmaid dresses from there too! although mine are black sarong ones.

I think you have completley made the right choice with your dress too. it's beautiful!!!!! x


----------



## EmmyReece

The bridesmaids dresses are from Hell Bunny and called Mariam. I've only got one left to order as I was waiting on a size for the last bridesmaid :)


----------



## Mummy May

I LOVE all of your readings, they are fab and I may steal one of them haha! I'm also worried about stripping off in front of a stranger but hey, I guess they have seen it all before :) It was nice of them to let you take pics aswell, I've also heard that they don't usually do that! Looking forward to seeing the rest of your plans :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Your dress is gorgeous, deffo picked the right one, it really suits you! Nothing better than going to a nice shop, makes it all so much better!


----------



## EmmyReece

The dress is going to be altered quite a bit, it has straps (they were tucked down the side of the dress) which will be taken off, and we're taking off a chunk of the train too as I'm very clumsy and can see myself tripping up and ending up flat on my face :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

I can totally see why you loved the other dress in the shop, it's got a lovely romantic look to it, but I agree that in the photos the one you've chosen looks better. Are you having a veil?


----------



## EmmyReece

I did try some veils on at the shop, but they didn't suit my face shape at all. And because I don't get on with tiaras/side tiaras I've chosen a comb to go in my hair to give it a bit of bling (I'll take a photo of it today as it's just sooooo stunning and was only £10 off ebay lol)


----------



## EmmyReece

My hair doesn't hold curls in the slightest, so I've been searching and searching and searching for a hairstyle that I liked and think I have finally found the one :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdp5qOJUZOw

Now, the only problem is growing my hair a bit so that I can achieve the look properly. 

I think I'm going to buy some of the Lee Stafford growth treatment hair mask as it really does condition the hair well and set it up to grow better as I've tried it in the past and definitely saw an improvement. Even if I could just get an extra couple of inches by the time the wedding comes around that will be brilliant :D

Thankfully a friend of the family is going to be doing my hair for me on the day, which I'm super chuffed about as it means that I'm saving a big chunk of money. So in a few weeks I'm going to go over to hers for a couple of nights and we're going to try different styles and see what suits me the best :happydance:


----------



## emyandpotato

EmmyReece said:


> I did try some veils on at the shop, but they didn't suit my face shape at all. And because I don't get on with tiaras/side tiaras I've chosen a comb to go in my hair to give it a bit of bling (I'll take a photo of it today as it's just sooooo stunning and was only £10 off ebay lol)

That sounds perfect :flower:

I'm a fan of veils only with certain dresses and I think a comb will go perfectly with yours. I'm not a fan of tiaras either.


----------



## emyandpotato

EmmyReece said:


> My hair doesn't hold curls in the slightest, so I've been searching and searching and searching for a hairstyle that I liked and think I have finally found the one :happydance:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdp5qOJUZOw
> 
> Now, the only problem is growing my hair a bit so that I can achieve the look properly.
> 
> I think I'm going to buy some of the Lee Stafford growth treatment hair mask as it really does condition the hair well and set it up to grow better as I've tried it in the past and definitely saw an improvement. Even if I could just get an extra couple of inches by the time the wedding comes around that will be brilliant :D
> 
> Thankfully a friend of the family is going to be doing my hair for me on the day, which I'm super chuffed about as it means that I'm saving a big chunk of money. So in a few weeks I'm going to go over to hers for a couple of nights and we're going to try different styles and see what suits me the best :happydance:

That's lovely too! Sounds weird but horse shampoo and conditioner is meant to be amazing for hair condition and growth, because it's intended for getting the very coarse hair of horses perfect for shows where it needs to be all glossy.


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh, I never knew that about the horse shampoo, I might have to look that up :)


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh that hairs lovely!
I may have to try that Lee Stafford stuff if its good, even though I already have long hair haha.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: just ordered the pettiskirts for the flower girls

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/fc4322646375f8905ed62781bd532d8d_zps7e014be5.jpg

And have ordered some plain yellow vests (and cardigan for the baby) and then they'll be wearing little converse style shoes in white :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: this is my hair comb, just need to figure out how to get it to stay in my hair as it feels quite heavy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0788.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0781.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## candeur

Oh that's lovely!! Maybe like little hair grips could keep it in? I think hairdressers tend to bend the claw bits aswell xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It was only £10 off ebay and so much more beautiful than anything I'd been looking at from more expensive sites :shock:

My plan for today is to try and get some more inserts done for the invitations and hopefully have half of them done by next wednesday so that we can take them to cheshire with us so we don't have to pay postage to get them to people :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww Emmy i love all your plans and your theme is amazing!! Cant wait to see the piccies :)

Your dress is lush and you look gorgeous in it xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha your just like me with saving on the postage, we are posting a few that we need to then we are going to drive round and pop the rest through people's doors, noway am I paying for 50 stamps :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

£12 for 24 2nd class stamps :shock:

What we're going to do with the invitations where we can't actually hand them out in person is try and club them all in together as they're quite heavy :wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

So exciting!!! Totally stalking! Loooooove your bm dresses btw!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Emmy the first reading is one my dad said and its just beautiful. X


----------



## EmmyReece

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Emmy the first reading is one my dad said and its just beautiful. X

Totally agree with you there, I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it, though it does make me well up, so definitely going to be buying a good waterproof mascara :D


----------



## Mummy May

EmmyReece said:


> jkhkjnjhb8879 said:
> 
> 
> Emmy the first reading is one my dad said and its just beautiful. X
> 
> Totally agree with you there, I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it, though it does make me well up, so definitely going to be buying a good waterproof mascara :DClick to expand...

I'm going to have my eyelashes done for that very purpose lol! Atleast if my eyelashes aren't real then they can't run!! Obviously not over the top massive but I'm going to have something done with them :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Mummy May said:


> I'm going to have my eyelashes done for that very purpose lol! Atleast if my eyelashes aren't real then they can't run!! Obviously not over the top massive but I'm going to have something done with them :) xx

My eyelashes are awful and short so I've been using rapidlash as there's no way on earth I'll be able to put falsies on lol (though I do wish I could as I think they'd look amazing). I'm probably going to get the l'oreal 4d mascara in waterproof as that's meant to be good :D I do have a tube of the lancome dolly mascara in waterproof, but it makes my eyes sting :wacko:


----------



## Lisa84

Get on the deal websites emmy coz they always have offers for false eyelashes. I had falsies and loved them xxx


----------



## lovie

I am so excited for you emmy!! 

I love the dress, it is so perfect for you, chris will be blown away:flower: 

The flower girl outfit sounds fab, I would wear it i love tutus:haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I wish if have put my flower girls in converse! 

I've said it before but I love love love the dress you chose!! It's perfect :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I ordered my shoes this weekend :happydance:

https://www.newlook.com/shop/shoe-g...am-crochet-low-wedge-peeptoe-shoes-_273780212

I'm going to ask a friend of mine to bling them up (espescially the heel part where it's brown/cork) and maybe do a little design on them too if she has time. These are a couple of pictures of her work on shoes in the past :happydance:


Spoiler
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534137_10152201144945231_1334042668_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/545394_10152211940915231_1264556848_n.jpg

I've booked tickets to go to London with my cousin and her step daughter on the 13th of May, so I'm going to finish off my makeup shopping then (apart from foundation as I'll get shade matched at the beginning of July), and will try and buy some shoes from the New Look men's section for Chris, oh and I want to try and buy his aftershave to go in his present box :D

Talking about that, is anyone else doing gifts for their oh on the wedding day? So far I've got Chris a pair of man utd socks, Mr Perfect boxers that say "it's your lucky day" on them and some man utd cufflinks (you can probably tell he's a HUGE man utd fan), I want to get him some aftershave (armani code for men) and something special to go in there, but I've no idea what :shrug:

I've ordered ties for Chris, his Dad, his best man, usher and my uncle as I don't think cravats will look right without waistcoats (Chris is adamant that he isn't wearing one) :dohh:

Oh and I've sent the booking form to a local florist. I did make an enquiry with her last year, but stupidly forgot to send the deposit off and now she can't actually deliver our flowers :growlmad: But thankfully one of our friends literally just lives around the corner, so he is going to collect my bouquet and the buttonholes for us and fetch them to the venue :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Where did you get the boxers from?! I want!! I'm giving my OH a little gift on our wedding day but I've no idea what - I was planning on getting him new boxers and socks anyways :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Here off ebay :D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-MENS...t=UK_Men_s_Underwear&var=&hash=item2a25e77a11


----------



## Mummy May

Thankyou :D I will have to order a set of those haha! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

If they don't have the size you need, just search for mr perfect boxers as there's other sellers on there with the same style :D


----------



## aly888

Those shoes are lovely. 

I am probably putting a little gift box together for OH. Nothing special, just little bits and bobs the same as you :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

We agreed not to give each other anything other then ourselves.  I love your ideas though!! I hope your friend has time to bling your shoes. Her work is wonderful!


----------



## Lauren25

Lovely shoes :)

We're not doing presents, the only thing I was going to get OH was cuff links with both babies finger prints on but he can't have cuff links with his suit!

He's had anyway new boxers and socks and new aftershave!

That's lucky your friend is able to pick up the flowers for you!


----------



## EmmyReece

I could have seriously cried when the woman said she didn't have any deliveries left for our date :dohh: So I think we may have to get our friend a little thank you present for him going to the trouble of collecting them for us.

I've actually got an appointment at 14.00 on saturday with the florist to go through what flowers we want etc, so I really need to get looking at inspiration pictures and maybe print a few out for some ideas for her.

I'm trying out a couple of new mascaras this week to see how they hold up. One is the new flutter one by l'oreal, which is apparently meant to be really good and the other one is the waterproof version of their 4d mascara (which I'll try on thursday night when I go to see Olly Murs at the MEN). I'm going to give the Lancome mascara I had to my cousin for her wedding day makeup so she can see if she gets on better with it than I do :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Do you have favorite flowers? We did fake flowers for our centerpieces (I DIY'd them :) ), but I loved my bouquet!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Nope, no favourite flowers, the bouquets I have been liking all seem to have blue hydrangeas in them, so I think that should be a starting point :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Forgot to add that I love, love, love the flutter lashes mascara :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh glad you've found a good mascara :D I'm also having fake flowers :) miles cheaper!! Xx


----------



## lovie

your idea of presents for chris is lovely, he is going to feel so special when he gets them :)


----------



## Lisa84

EmmyReece said:


> Talking about that, is anyone else doing gifts for their oh on the wedding day? So far I've got Chris a pair of man utd socks, Mr Perfect boxers that say "it's your lucky day" on them and some man utd cufflinks (you can probably tell he's a HUGE man utd fan)

And yourstill marrying him :rofl:

Sounds like plans are coming on. Loving the boxers :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

So, back in 2009 when Dad died, one of my aunties (his sister) didn't come to the funeral as she apparently couldn't change her flights to her holiday home at such short notice. There was a lot of bad feeling with her sisters and one of them had been talking to my mum via private message on facebook. All of a sudden this aunt decided that people had been bitching about her and that she was going to sue everyone if it carried on (though nothing had been said).

This turned into a huge arument and really stressed my mum out at a time when she didn't need to be stressed because although they had been separated, they still loved each other very much (Dad couldn't handle Mum's disability getting worse).

Anyway fast forward to summer last year and we'd arranged to go to north wales and scatter the rest of Dad's ashes. She said that she couldn't face it because she thought it would just turn into an argument with her sisters. I was starting to feel like I should make an effort in memory of Dad. So I contacted my uncle and asked if he could pass my number on to her so that we could get in touch (I was actually planning on going up to her on the day and just giving her a hug to show there we no hard feelings). She sent me a text saying she would phone me when she was ready and I've heard nothing since, even though she lied to my uncle and said that she'd tried to phone me but got no answer. And she didn't even turn up on the day, she couldn't face it :wacko:

The way I see it is if she doesn't want a living connection to my dad then it's her loss, but then I feel really say that things haven't worked out, and sometimes wonder if I could have done something different so that it worked out differently? :nope:

I just feel so angry at her that almost 4 years on and she still can't bring herself to let go of what she thought was going on. It feels weird knowing that she won't be at the wedding as we were always close when I was younger (I was born on her birthday, she took me on my first holiday abroad with her family, she got me a part time job before I started university and was always there for me). I get that she's probably ashamed of what's happened, but she's making me feel as though it's my fault :growlmad:


----------



## Mummy May

From what I'm reading here, then its not your fault, and there probably isn't anything you could have done to change it! If she doesn't want to get in contact then theres nothing you can do either, but if you still wanted to invite her then you could, but from what she sounds like, she probably wouldn't turn up. Some people get VERY strange when people die! Sorry I don't have any advice. Huggss xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's definitely not your fault at all! It's truly sad that she's shutting you out of her life, but it's HER issues that are doing that and nothing that you are doing or not doing. *hugs*

Here is my bouquet btw: 
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5289/5310105292_89a32f23ba.jpg
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5084/5310104518_dd35a909c9.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Deffo doesn't sound like your fault at all, try not to put yourself down and think like that!
People passing away seems to do funny things to certain people, I speak from experience with my family and also watching OHs family!

Massive :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

So, have been a bit absent the past few days as I went to cheshire on wednesday night as we were at the M.E.N on thursday night to see Olly Murs :cloud9: Had the most AMAZING time ever and got some even more amazing photos of him, also a little bit obsessed with Loveable Rogues who were on Britain's Got Talent :blush:

So, wedding stuff, I've cracked on and ordered 5 bracelets for the bridesmaids, a bottle of perfume each for 2 of them and I'm stuck on the last 3 for their thank you presents. One is 11, one is 13 and the other can't have perfume as she works for my mum so I don't want to choose perfume and have it set off my mum's asthma :dohh:

We gave mil and fil their invitation on wednesday night and the first thing she said to me was "I'm not filling out the R.S.V.P". :shock: Seriously, what is this woman on? No comment about how much work had gone into the invitations, or that they tied in perfectly with the theme, all she could do was refuse to fill it in :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

So it looks like we get to go and see our venue again a week tomorrow :happydance: I'm a bit peed off that it's because mil wants to see it and that my own mum won't be able to see it until the wedding day, but it's still exciting :cloud9: And I *WILL *remember to take some photos of the inside of the venue this time :haha:

It looks like I might have a mua as a wedding present, the lovely lady (who's a friend of the family) who's doing my hair is bringing her friend as a wedding guest and she does airbrush makeup (plus normal makeup too) and she's going to do a trial on me when I go for my hair trial and see how I like it :happydance: I'm considering asking if she can do some false lashes on me too as I'm forgetting to put rapidlash on every night :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Why would your MIL even say she wouldn't RSVP, how strange! Like you said nice of her to comment on how nice they are!

Cant wait to see pictures if you remember to get them :)

Ohh how lucky getting the make up artist as a present, what are you going to have the air brush or normal ?


----------



## EmmyReece

I have no idea why she wouldn't rsvp :wacko: Maybe if she'd bothered to look properly then she would realise why I want them to rsvp, but as per usual she was too far up herself to realise that the world doesn't revolve around her.

I'm not sure which one to go for to be completely honest as I've never tried airbrush makeup before. So I might ask for a trial of both and see which one lasts better and takes the better photos :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, so I'm trying to crack on with wedding stuff today (in between tidying the house for the monster in law's visit next monday), and looking at my shopping list I still need to get


1 bridesmaid dress
flower girls shoes
my wedding night pjs
knickers (not wearing a bra as my dress has an amazing built in corset)
gift box for Chris
his aftershave
a cigar (a running joke between us)
gifts for the parents, 3 bridesmaids, 5 flower girls, best man, 2 people doing the readings
RINGS
more fabric for the bunting
more bunting tape
ribbon to go around our centrepieces
possibly more textured paper for our invitations
gift bags and bubbles for the hen night (I'm doing a little gift bag for each of the ladies coming)
still undecided about whether we want chair covers :wacko:

So looking at it now, it doesn't really look like too much to be honest, but it's still freaking me :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Monster in law :haha: 

Id get the rings soon hun because they can sometimes take a while to arrive. 

I would say yes to the chair covers. We had them and have also been to a wedding where there werent chair covers. I think chair covers give it a more weddingy feel and make the room look lush!! :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Make sure you put some pics up after you've had it done!

Your list of things left looks great, not much left at all :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep, there'll defo be pics, it'll be in a few weeks time, but can't wait :D

Will get Chris onto it with the wedding rings, we need to go on a monday so we don't have to rush, but I'm thinking maybe go to his mum and dad's house and then we can go to the Trafford Centre as they have H Samuels and Beaverbrooks :D

:rofl: just made a right numpty of myself on twitter, talking about hand driers to one of the Loveable Rogues as he said he couldn't be bothered waiting for his hands to dry at one, so I came out with something about those really fast ones that make the skin on your hand go all weird :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

So, finding what I wanted to have in my hair has been a bit of a nightmare :dohh:

First I ordered a pearl and crystal headband that just didn't sit right on me.

Then I ordered a side tiara from Glitzy Secrets and it was way too tight behind my ears and was giving me a headache.

And finally I have settled on this stunning hair comb (which was the cheapest out of the lot)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG_0788_zpse56525af.jpg

*Jewellery*

Chris has been a sweetheart and when we first got engaged he bought me this gorgeous pearl and crystal necklace with matching earrings

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/602314_10151350597118336_836267674_n.jpg

And my bracelet I actually won off a competition on facebook about a year and a half ago. It's from a company called crystabelle.co.uk and I think it's worth roughly £60 - £80 (or there abouts) I had my mum getting all of her friends involved and there was a few times where I thought it wouldn't actually happen, but it did and it is soooooo stunning, I don't think I could imagine wearing anything else :cloud9:

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380061_10150447849143336_127900493_n.jpg


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Love all ur jewellery
Wish I had thought about hair combs instead of tiaras x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I love all of your jewelry Emmy!! So beautiful! 

I was the photographer at my cousin's wedding yesterday and I was thinking of you and your soon to be here wedding! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Soooo my wedding shoes arrived yesterday and I love how comfy they are, they give me a little bit of height and what's best is that they're wedges so I know I'll be able to walk in them. The only problem is that they don't look very weddingy in the slightest so I need to double check if my lovely friend can jazz them up for me.

I love them so much, that I've actually ordered a pair in black for my hen do and I'm going to stick crystals all over the wedge bit so that they look a bit more funky :happydance:

I'm going to try and crack on today and get the invitations finished as they're really starting to bug me that they've not been done yet :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh and what colour nail polish would a fire woman wear? I was thinking pillar box red lol


----------



## aly888

Yay for shoes :happydance: fingers crossed your friend will jazz them up for you. 

As for nail polish, definitely red!! I can't wait to see your outfits :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: we've got an appointment with our photographer on the 22nd of April :D I booked him when our first photographer had been playing us up, she wasn't getting back in touch with me, and was very vague about things, so I went on the hunt for someone new and came across ...

https://https://www.antjacksonimages.co.uk/

And from the word go, Ant has been fantastic, he's always got back to me the same day (unless he was at a wedding), and there's the added bonus that he's actually already photographed a wedding at our venue. I really am excited to meet him properly :wohoo:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yay! That's great news!


----------



## Tasha

I love Ant's work and the added bonus that as he is the partner of a bnb'er you know you can trust him :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tasha said:


> I love Ant's work and the added bonus that as he is the partner of a bnb'er you know you can trust him :dance:

Yep that's what made me go for it, I absolutely adore his photos, and the biggest bonus was (as you say) that he's the partner of a bnber so It made me snap him up as soon as we knew he was available :)


----------



## aly888

I too love Ants work. He was just too far away for us to consider booking him unforunately :( Always seeing his images on my Facebook timeline...I'll expect to see yours in a few months :lol:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep I'm exactly the same, always love it when a new picture pops up. Did you see the one this week of the couple standing in the snow after their wedding? It was absolutely stunning :cloud9:


----------



## Lauren25

Wow his work it fab!


----------



## Lisa84

O wow em just had a look and his photos are stunning. You are gonna have some crackers. As you know with my wedding a good photographer was a priority for me and i dont regret what we paid for ours because the pics are stunning and really capture our day beautifully. 

Good choice :thumbup: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've ballsed up on the invitations and there's nothing that I can do about it :dohh: On the back of some of them, where the pocketfold closes, they have dirty marks because they were all piled up and some of the ink from the front of the invitations has transferred over and absolutely nothing will get them off :grr: So I've just got to suck it up and if anyone makes comments I'll have to explain what's happened.

We're seeing our venue tomorrow morning and I am so unbelievably excited about it. The only downer is that we're seeing it with Chris' mum and dad and I just have a feeling that his mum is going to pick it all apart and moan about it :dohh:

Though on a happier note, we've had our first wedding present bought. Chris' parents went into Bensons for Beds yesterday and have spent almost £1000 on a bed, headboard and delivery. The bed in itself should have been £1799 :shock: but they got it in the sale better than half price, so I want to get to Machynlleth early tomorrow so that we can get a thank you card from somewhere, unless I order one from moonpig or funky pidgeon :) So that's going to be arriving on the 10th of april :happydance:

I want to try and think of some ideas for the ceremony to try and make it look a bit more decorated. Not too busy, but just a bit of extra oomph. I was considering getting some tealight lanterns from poundland and then I need to find 6 stands to hang them off and then I was thinking of having them at the doors to the bar, the beginning of the proper aisle and then either side of the table at the end of the aisle, but I'm not sure how they'll look with our theme :dohh:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh try not to worry about it, I bet most people wouldn't even notice let alone make a comment about it!

Ohh wow how nice of them to get you a new bed, bet you can't wait for it to arrive!

The tea light lanterns sound like a lovely idea! I know what you mean about wanting more in the ceremony but not too much, I'm the same but don't know what to do!


----------



## EmmyReece

some pictures I took at the venue today, and then I'll do a proper update on the next post

this is the only picture that I took inside :dohh: but this is the room where we'll actually get married and where the reception will be :D

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547445_10151604566138336_1085088369_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543767_10151604566173336_888869533_n.jpg

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216725_10151604566208336_1716204904_n.jpg

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/8993_10151604566888336_209624212_n.jpg

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/37022_10151604567648336_1482245009_n.jpg

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/532935_10151604566838336_727088089_n.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

So, that went better than I was expecting it to. The only comment that we had (and that wasn't even as offhand as I was expecting) was how far back from the main road that it is. Oh's parents have both said that it looks lovely and how stunning it's going to look in July when all of the flowers are in bloom.

I've ordered the final bridesmaid dress today, so am pretty glad that's all finished, espescially as it's been a bit of a nightmare trying to find it in a size 12 :dohh: So I still need to get the underskirts, am going to speak to the bridesmaids parents and see if they would be willing to buy their shoes as that's going to be an extra £150 at the very least.


----------



## aly888

The venue and the grounds look beautiful, and like your inlaws said, when the flowers are out it'll look even more picturesque.


----------



## xemmax

Lovely venue! I wouldn't worry about the invitations, I'm sure no one will notice :)


----------



## Lauren25

Venue looks lovely, glad the inlaws didn't have too much to say about it all :)


----------



## EmmyReece

This is what I'm doing today

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20130402-WA0001_zps30a7d2d2.jpg


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oooh that looks lovely. And fiddly :haha: how long will it take you to finish?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I love the start on the shoes! Your venue is gorgeous btw. I can see soooo many perfect spots for pics!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I scraped them off as they weren't sticking very well :dohh:

I don't even know if I'll be able to use them on the day as I can't walk in them at all, even though they're teeny tiny wedges, so I'm not back on the lookout for a nice pair of flat shoes that I can slip on and off, with little peeptoes :)


----------



## Mummy May

It sounds silly but I'm awesome on a pair of 5/6" heels, but I couldn't walk on a 1/2" pair to save my life, I just wobble lol! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> It sounds silly but I'm awesome on a pair of 5/6" heels, but I couldn't walk on a 1/2" pair to save my life, I just wobble lol! xx

I'm the same. I'm known for wearing "stupidly" high shoes but I can't walk in little heels at all!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't walk in heels full stop :dohh: the one time I did wear them was in uni and I ended up in a&e with a badly sprained ankle and got given crutches for a fortnight :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I can't walk in heels at all either Emmy :dohh: I wore 2" heels for my wedding and I ha to get mil to take them off me before I left the church. I had all te pics taken and went to th reception in bare feet. Thankfully my mum had stashed a pair of pumps behind the bar for me :haha:


----------



## DonnaBallona

I walk like Tina turner in heels :dohh:

I'm defo wearing pumps!!!!! I wish they did Lelli Kelly's in big girl sizes! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

My mum's taking me to Brantano next week to choose a pair of flats for the wedding :happydance:

I chose my flowers tonight :cloud9:

White Lisianthus (charisma and congeniality though holds a role in communicating a deep heartfelt romantic desire)

https://www.sandiegowholesaleflowers.com/images/Lisianthus_White.jpg

Blue Delphinium (big-heartedness, lightness, fun and levity)

https://gardenpartyflowers.ca/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/NPF1695.jpg

Creamy Yellow Freesias (innocence and thoughtfulness)

https://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/freesia.jpg

Bouvardia (enthusiasm / zest for life)

https://toptropicals.com/pics/garden/05/n4/4849.jpg


----------



## DonnaBallona

oooh those blue ones are beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

they were actually one of my dad's favourite flowers (along with the freesia) :cloud9:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

They will look beautiful togetherxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really excited to see what she comes up with :happydance:

Am trying to be crafty today and start glass frosting the jam jars ready to tie lace and ribbon around, have already had to throw one away as I sprayed it too thick and it ended up dripping :dohh:

I'm loving that I'm doing so much of the wedding decorations, invitations etc and that at the end of the day I'll be able to think to myself "I did this", but sometimes I really do regret taking on so much :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Why don't you put the pain in a dish, get a small sponge and dab your jam jars? We did this with some wine glasses and it worked really well :) xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Beautiful!! I love delphinium! Definitely one of my favorite flowers. :) I'm sorry I've been so quiet. I've been neck deep in editing my cousin's wedding photos. lol 

Sounds like you are getting everything tied down. I can't wait until your wedding!! Soooo exciting!


----------



## Lauren25

Your flowers looks gorgeous, they will look lovely together!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm thinking about trying this but maybe mixing in a bit of glitter with the glue instead of frosting the glass with spray

https://www.meaningfulmama.com/2012/07/day-203-elmers-glue-diy-sea-glass.html


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've seen that done before and it looks really nice and I'm sure the glitter will look great too xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Is anyone else feeling like they're having to do everything?

I'm starting to get really worked up about our finishing our invitations, decorations, rings, readings etc and it's not good. It's actually all been left to me to sort as oh doesn't seem to have an opinion on anything :wacko:

And to be honest it's starting to stress me out. I've tried to talk to him and explain how it's making me feel, but all he does is sympathise and then he's back to his xbox or playing a game on his phone :grr:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I imagine that is exactly what it will be like with my OH in 10 months time xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's pretty much par for the course. Anton was awesome and helped out a bit (more then most other grooms based on what I remember reading in wedding forums lol), but it was pretty much all me for the most part.


----------



## EmmyReece

Starting a new craft project, which I SHOULD be able to have Chris' help with :D

He said the frosted jars with the lace around them looked too much like something you would find in his nanna's house. So we're going to paint the jars with yellow or blue food colouring mixed with pva glue, and should hopefully have something like this as the end result :D

https://assets.curbly.com/photos/0000/0014/1096/craftberrybush_251.jpg

And then we're going to tie blue polka dot ribbon round the yellow jars and yellow ribbon around the blue jars :happydance:

I'm hoping he can get me the glue and food colouring tomorrow so that I can get started :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

That will look so pretty! I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah those do look pretty actually! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

They don't look as smooth as in the picture, but I have to say they look pretty amazing, I've only done blue ones so far as I need to buy some yellow food colouring. My phone is charging at the moment, so I'll take a proper picture once that's done (but you can kind of get the gist from the webcam photo). But the best way of applying it seems to be like you suggested Mummy May, with a sponge :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130406.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Awwww they look lovely xx


----------



## Mummy May

I love having good ideas haha! They do look pretty :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Had a bit of a melt down this morning :dohh:

We had our first rsvp back this morning and we had no idea who it was from as I didn't leave a section on the rsvp to write their name. Common sense tells us that it was oh's Nanna and Grandad as we recognised the writing, but I had a major freak out because I was wondering how on earth we will figure out who's who on the others :dohh:

Then this spiralled into me having a moan about having to do everything myself and majorly freaking myself out about how much I still have left to do :blush:

On a positive note my dress is now in the shop :happydance:


----------



## aly888

Those jars look lovely :thumbup:

Oh no! What are you going to do about the RSVPs? How are you going to know when they all start coming through? Or do you think you'll be able to work them out from the writing? xx


----------



## Tasha

Could you send out a message for them all to write their names some where on the card?


----------



## EmmyReece

it's only Chris' side of the family and my dad's side of the family that have gone out so far, and the others I'm putting a little note in the corner of each rsvp envelope of the initials of who's invite it was :)

Chris got annoyed with me huffing and puffing over the jars, so he's ordered me some proper glass paint and decent brushes :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Great thinking about the initials in the corner of them!
But don't worry i'm sure you'll find quite a few people will write their names on them, you can also just send out text or email just to remind them to put their names!

I've had quite a few of them melt downs about doing everything :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I actually felt quite embarassed afterwards, but then again it felt good to let it out and just have a rant if that makes sense?

I've got my youngest flower girl for the day on the 11th of may and we're off to the trafford centre to try and find her some shoes. I've been eyeing up these ones and am keeping everything crossed that they're still available in a few weeks so that I can try them on her and get a pair 

https://media.bhs.co.uk/wcsstore/BHSUK/images/catalog/1568652383_large.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Oh I love them, where are they from?

I organised my wedding in six weeks (almost two weeks of that though my little boy was in hospital with menigitus) and I made all favours myself (mens were home-made little boxes with their names on and sweets in, womens were home-made organza style puches with sugared almonds and children's were activity bags with sweet, colour books, bubbles etc etc in), all the invitations, and even some of the food (think the night before, dipping strawberrys into chocolate ready to put in the fridge to set) and yes I had quite a few melt-downs at my now DH. It is normal sweetie x


----------



## EmmyReece

They're from BHS and a bargain at £6, though they have a 20% off thing this weekend I think. But with having no idea how much she'll grow (she was born in october, so 5-6 months old now) I daren't buy a pair yet :dohh:

I'd actually totally forgotten about children's favours :rofl: Men are having a keyring that I designed and the women are having a mixed cd of music that have somehow featured in the wedding, whether it's the pre ceremony music, during the ceremony or the song is on one of the records used as centrepieces lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhh Tasha, what a thing to go through while you were organising your wedding. That must have been such a huge stress for you :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Yeah feet especially are hard as none of them grow at the same rate. I love the favour ideas, thy are unique which is so cool. The children's were more to keep them occupied than a favour as such, iykwim?

Yeah, it was not a good time but he was fine after a while and had no lasting affects from it, so that is what matters in the long run.

How long til the glass paint comes. I use to love using glass paint to paint little flowers and stuff on light bulbs :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

It should turn up on tuesday, which means I should be able to try it out on wednesday while waiting for our new bed to be delivered :happydance: Chris chose 2 different types of paint, a transparent one that makes the jar look like it's been stained and another one that has a frosted effect, so they're really going to be interesting :)

I'm actually really looking forward to having her for the day (not looking forward to Chris' mum getting any ideas), but it'll be nice to have some time with her. I've done the same whenever my cousins have had babies, gone over and cooked a nice meal and tidied up a bit while they rested and taken each baby out for a day when the mum felt comfortable letting them come with me :) I've not had the youngest yet as she was born 10 weeks premature (my cousin had no idea she was pregnant) so I didn't want to come across as too forceful even though I've been dying to take her out :blush:

I really like that so much of our wedding seems to be quite unusual and not very often used, like the vinyl centrepieces espescially. I have to say I think this theme suits us perfectly as it feels very relaxed and not formal at all, which neither Chris or myself are :D


----------



## Tasha

That sounds fab, cant wait to see how they look.

That is lovely :cloud9: shopping with a little girl is so much fun. What ideas do you mean for Chris' mum?

I love that it is different too, it makes it more you doesnt it? We arent formal either so totally get where you are coming from.


----------



## EmmyReece

She's very pushy shall we say? If she thinks I'm doing something wrong with the baby (though it might be something my cousin has said she does or asked me to do) she'll nag at me to do it how she thinks is right, and knowing her she'll try and take over. I want a baby of our own sooooo much, but she's part of the reason why I've held back a bit this cycle as I don't want to potentially be at their house over christmas with a new born, she was bad enough christmas just gone when our dog was a tiny pup (choccy lab), she'd come in and check on him at night, let him drink milk and just basically disregarded anything I said and I just have a horrible feeling that she will be 1000000000% worse with a baby :dohh:

Don't get me wrong, she's been very good to me and I'll never be able to fully repay her. I honestly think if she hadn't said yes to me moving in when I potentially had to move back to wales then there's not a hope in hell that Chris and I would be together still


----------



## aly888

I sympathise on the 'interfering' MIL thing. My MIL treats our LO like she's her own. Tells us what to do/not to do despite us knowing our daughter better than anyone else ever :rolleyes: Afraid to say there will be no avoiding it, but just remember they only say/do things with our best interests at heart. Even if we do want to scream at them to 'shut the hell up' :lol:

Those shoes are lovely. They look like they should be part or the spring/summer range so fingers crossed they still have them in a few weeks :thumbup: If not I'm sure you'll still find something at the Trafford Centre


----------



## EmmyReece

I think what's freaking me out the most is that when we were there with the pup (he was in our bedroom sleeping in his crate) she would actually let herself into the bedroom without knocking so she could come and check that I'd put him to bed properly :wacko: She's already been dropping hints about babies, but she's going to get a shock that we won't be properly going for it after the wedding as we want to go to turkey for a fortnight next June for our honeymoon :rofl:

I probably sound really *itchy, but this is a woman who makes pointed remarks about diets etc when I'm around, will ask me in front of a room full of people how the diet is going and then lecture me that I need to move around more and eat less (I know that, it's exactly what I've been doing), and tried to get me to buy a dress a size smaller than I needed for the wedding :wacko:

Ahhhh I need to stop there before I let it ruin my day :dohh:

I've figured out that I have 10 more weigh ins before my first fitting :shock: I'm going to try and lose as much weight as possible and then maintain it for the month before the wedding and then once the wedding is done it'll be time to go for it again ready for the honeymoon :happydance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh! She sounds like a handful. :( I'm sorry you have to deal with someone like that. *hugs*


----------



## Tarkwa

Silently stalking :). Must say I didn't like the first dress you said was the one but immediately fell in love with "the one" - you look amazing in it!
Can't wait for pics on the day :) and seeing all your hard work come together!
Oh, and don't expect men to be in the slight bit interested in helping to plan the wedding. For 99% of them it just isn't their thing! Best you're in full control of the day anyway!!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: it's been a nightmare getting Chris involved, but when I tell him off for not taking an interest he does pull his finger out and help slightly :haha:

Our new bed off Chris' parents is being delivered tomorrow morning which I'm really excited about as it means Chris is at home and not on night duty for the first night of it being here. It probably sounds silly, but as his parents bought it for us, I think I would have felt a bit weird just me sleeping in it the first night if he'd been on night duty.

We've been trying to decide on a decent honeymoon and we're having major trouble. I think our maximum budget is going to be £3000, maybe push it up to £4000 depending on how much we get in gifts. I keep coming back to places like Jamaica or the Maldives, but because Thomson are now bringing in their new dreamliner it's going to be a lot more expensive, which means they probably won't be in our budget anymore :hissy: At the worst we'll book a 5* all inclusive hotel in turkey, but we always go there, so would really like to try somewhere new and once in a lifetime :dohh:


----------



## Tarkwa

We did four nights in Cairo in a hotel overlooking the pyramids (le meridien) then 9 nights in Sharm El Sheikh in the Hyatt Regency (a huge complex). Both were 5* I believe and 5.5 years ago it was about £2.5k. Not sure if you've been to Egypt - it was defo once in a lifetime for us. We did touristy stuff with the pyramids and then chilled on Sharm - it was bliss!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris has said Egypt is a no go for now, as is Tunisia :dohh:

I keep coming back to the maldives and I think I *need *to find a way to get us there, even if it's only for a week :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's how I feel about St Lucia lol x


----------



## Mummy May

I would also say don't go to Tunisia, it is absolutely disgusting. We went last year and spent most of the time in our room. If the maldives is anything like the Seychelles, you're looking at about 5k ish for a week :rofl: well that's what it was last time I checked anyways ;) you could always save up for a little bit after the wedding and go a bit later on? Xxx


----------



## Lauren25

I soooo wanna go to the Maldives, if we were gonna go for a beach/relaxing honeymoon we would have went there!! If thats where you wanna go im sure you can find a way of making it happen :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Kuoni do offers on there website and I've been coming across ones for just over £3000 for a fortnight all inclusive, I know they'll go up next year (hopefully not too much), but I definitely think that's reachable if we tighten our belts and put anything we get for christmas and birthdays into the pot too :D


----------



## EmmyReece

our new bed has arrived :happydance: it's huge (of course Bruce had to get on and have a lie down :rofl: )

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20130409-WA0001_zps1ceb4f1b.jpg


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY for the new bed finally being there!! :D Looks very comfy!


----------



## Mummy May

That is a big bed lol! xx


----------



## aly888

I can't believe you're all fussin over whether to spend £3k or £5k on your honeymoons when I had to literally twist OHs arm to get him to spend £2k on ours :lol: AND it's something HE wants to do :dohh: The thought of spending £5k+ on a holiday scares me :wacko: I fret about £400 just to go to Turkey. Haha

Yay for new bed...looks lovely :) and I love that your dogs name is Bruce!!


----------



## EmmyReece

We normally fret about spending money going to turkey all inclusive too :rofl: But we want to do something once in a lifetime, though at this rate it may end up being somewhere posh in turkey :dohh:

My oh named the dog as he's wanted a dog named Bruce for ages, we had the name picked out before we'd even chosen him :rofl:


----------



## aly888

Haha, I totally get that!! I want a dog called Sam. Always have done, but never had the chance. I love 'human' names for pets. My neighbours dog is called Holly and I went to school with a girl whose cat was called Fred :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I want a dog called Bruce and one called Milo, I always have x


----------



## Tasha

Lovely bed. My granddad called all his springer spaniels bruce. Love it for a dogs name x


----------



## Lisa84

Oo here is a pic of the bed. Looks mega comfy :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

So we still have the following the pay for


Rooms the night before the wedding
Room hire
Registrar
Food
Flowers
Cake
DJ
Photographer

And we have roughly £400 left of our budget after paying all of that, so we'll probably use that as a honeymoon deposit I think :happydance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY!!! Nearly done then. Do you have to deal with tipping over there? I'm kinda thinking no and am totally jealous of that. lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I've never actually thought about tipping :dohh: Is anyone else doing it?


----------



## Mummy May

Depends on their service, but I mean bloody hell they get enough out of us hahaha! I don't tend to tip anyway unless I get amazing service, but I do expect to get that on my wedding day :) xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Emmy, don't worry! It's not something we need to do here in the UK. The service has been paid for in advance and with something like that its not usual to tip. I think if you tried they'd be quite surprised!!!
xxx


----------



## Tasha

No, tipping is not needed at a wedding here hun x


----------



## aly888

Nope, we won't be tipping. Not for something that's all paid for in advance!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: huge sigh of relief there

:hissy: :sulk: :hissy:

I can't get the blue glass paint to look right on the jars, so I'm just painting all of them yellow and then tying yellow or blue polka dot ribbon around them as I can't afford to buy anymore paint and to be completely honest it's starting to stress me out a bit, so I'm just going to take the easy option and forget about it :rofl:

We offended oh's mum this morning. We've decided that rather than me stay in the executive suite the night before the wedding I'm going in the bridal suite, Chris is going to sleep in the room allocated for his cousin (as she doesn't turn up until the actual day) and then he's going to get ready in his mum and dad's room. Which means that the executive suite was free for both of the nights, so oh phoned his mum this morning and offered it to her and his dad and she was apparently quite off with him (because they HAVE to have the superior double room in the main part of the hotel as they think it has a balcony overlooking the fields at the back, even though there's a possibility their room doesn't look over the back fields) and turned it down. But she actually made him feel so bad to the extent where he actually phoned her back half an hour later to explain :grr:


----------



## aly888

So hang on, is the Executive not as good as the Superior? Why doesn't your OH want to stay in the Executive?


----------



## EmmyReece

The executive suite is the best room they have there but its' balcony doesn't face over the fields :wacko:

Basically, what was meant to be happening was I was going to spend the night before in the executive suite, but because I'd either have to switch rooms half way through the day or pay an extra night (£130) we figured it would be easier (and cheaper) to do it this way :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Please excuse the bullseye alarm clock :dohh: This is what I spent last night doing (there another 6 jars drying around the front room at the moment)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/DSC_0265_zpsffa634b1.jpg

I'm trying to decide on what to do with the ribbon (as I'll be re buying ribbon to go round the neck of the jars - where the lids normally screw on - and something thicker for round the middle of the jar), should I have the colours matching or maybe do the neck one colour and the middle of the jar another colour?

Oh has chosen his wedding ring, he just wants a bog standard one from argos as he doesn't want to spend too much and then not be able to afford to replace it if needs be (he has a very hands on job as a carer). I think I've found mine, but I'm not too sure :dohh: I feel a bit guilty spending over £100 on mine when he's not even spending £40.

I'm trying to figure out a way of getting rid of mil for a bit while we're at the Trafford Centre so I can sneak off with bil's gf and look at lingerie ideas for the wedding and wedding night :blush: :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I wore flannel jammies on my wedding night :rofl: last thing I wanted after such a long day was jiggy :rofl:

The jars are lovely  I have no sense of style though so no help on the ribbon I'm afraid. I'm sure it'll look wonderful though!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm taking it one step further with the jars to try and get them looking more decorative

I think on the taller jars, I'm going to do a layer of 5 - 6 cm wide lace, then some plain ribbon on top of the lace with a diamante slider on.

Will they look ok with just a tea light or fairy lights in them, or would it be an idea to buy some silk flowers to put inside the jars?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think tea lights would look nice, and you can get battery operated ones so that you don't have to worry about them being blown out xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I've got 48 battery tea lights upstairs and then I'm going to get some battery operated fairy lights from poundland and use them in some of the jars too so that it's like different light effects :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sounds great xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think little tea light candles would be lovely


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just had a bit of a brainwave, so am hoping the hotel will let us do this.

I don't think children are going to like the hog roast, so I was thinking maybe we could put on a buffet for them instead, like sandwiches, chicken drumsticks, mini pizza slices etc. Plus it means the people who don't like hog roast could have some too. The only problem I could possibly have is that maybe some of the adults who have the hog roast might end up picking at the mini buffet too :wacko:

I don't know if the hotel will go for it though :dohh:


----------



## Lauren25

The jars look fab and I love your ideas!

Good idea about the buffet, you'll have to check they'll do it! Do they not offer a children's menu for them as well? With ours we are having a BBQ and they gave us the choice kids can have a small version of that or something like chicken nuggets and chips.


----------



## EmmyReece

They did say we can do a custom menu if we want :)

Going back at end of May to chat about food etc so hopefully it won't be too difficult to sort


----------



## dodgercpkl

Love the jars!!! I think two different colors/materials would be good. Have you considered doing something like twine around the mouth of the jar and then regular inch or so thick ribbon around the middle? As for the wedding night, I went with my tried and true fav and just went naked. lol

I like your ideas for the childrens menu! I think all you can do is the best you can and leave it be ya know? It'll work out somehow! Hopefully the hotel will go for it.


----------



## Tarkwa

Re the buffet - if you pay for it the hotel will go for it!!! If I was at your wedding I would have hog roast AND kids buffet but I am a pig like that!!! Unless of course the buffet was clearly marked as "kid's buffet" then I would feel super guilty. To make it obviously for children you could use one of those disposable kid's tablecloths and have kid's napkins?

You'll need some good undies for under your dress - after all it is your wedding day! I bought a very simple ivory strapless bra and matching Knicks, but I had to take the bra off during the night as it was so uncomfortable! And make sure it doesn't show up - when I was dress shopping with my SIL for her wedding a girl came into the shop with a hideous corset basque thing and wanted to check it worked with her dress. Needless to say it was on show so a fair amount of adjustment was needed she was told. Not sure what she decided on though, but I hope she gave up the basque - it was foul!

I think I slept in the nude that night?!?! After whipping everything and having a bit of nookie (would have been so rude not to!) I think we just crashed! Seems like so long ago now that I don't really remember much from that night (I was not drunk in the slightest - just a few more things have happened since then!).

Hope you get your centrepieces sorted. Mine were very simple; candelabras on a mirror base with some scattered table diamonds. I didn't want the added expense of floral centrepieces...then spent a fortune on the candelabras, but at least I still have them now (sitting in a box in the loft having not been taken out of the box since they were packed up the day after our wedding!).

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh and I meant to say I love your readings - they are the same as the ones I had! My friend read the 'lovey-dovey' one about ending the day as husband and wife, then my sister read the Pam Eyres one and changed Labrador for our cat!!!
I thought they were perfect - one to show how in love we were and the other to add a bit of lightheartedness.
xxx


----------



## DanielleM

Just been reading through you journal Emmy and your dress is lovely!! And do is Bruce, my friend has a cocker called Boris haha!!

I am also having a hog roast at my wedding along with different salads, potatos and bread rolls. Then there is a choice of 3 desserts. I am also catering for 20 portions of shepards pie for people who don't fancy the hog roast, but as my venue is self-catering I am liking the idea of the childrens buffet, might consider that myself!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd love to find something super sexy to wear that night, but with being bigger, that's proving a bit of a nightmare. The dress shop have actually said if the worst comes to the worst I could always wear a normal bra for the wire to give me the shape I need and then tuck the straps in as the dress is very well corseted :)

To be totally honest, the centrepieces are driving me a bit batty and I'm really not sure what to do about them. I keep having moments where I really want to go and look for something else, something that might work better than what I'm trying to do and be a lot less stress :dohh:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Have you tried your dress without a bra on? With the corseting, you might not need one anyway.


----------



## EmmyReece

We're going to try without a bra when I go for my fitting (4th of July), but I'm going to take a normal bra with me just in case we don't like it without


----------



## dodgercpkl

I honestly wish I'd thought about just trying my dress without a bra on my wedding day. lol It would have given me a bit more wiggle room!! Hopefully it works or the person doing the alterations can sew in pads or something to give the dress the feel/look you want. :)


----------



## lovie

I love the jars, they are so pretty, yellow is such a great colour!

the kids buffet sounds great, hog roast sounds yummy too :) Maybe you could just mention to the guests to let the kids take food from the buffet first :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Our centrepieces are changing again :dohh:

I'm buying some 6 inch fish bowls and am going to stand the table number holders up in them and weigh them down with aqua beads and then place them on top of a record and have a record in the table number holder.

We're still going to use the glass jars, tea lights and fairy lights, but just put them on the window sills dotted around the room :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh and I think I know which room is mine the night before the wedding rofl

https://www.booksplease.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/plas-dloguog.jpg

I think it's the one in the middle that juts out slightly :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Fish bowls have been ordered :happydance: that's such a weight off my mind and they were soooooo cheap £31.38 for 10 6 inch bowls and 2 day delivery (they should be here on monday with it being a weekend) :wohoo:

Just trying to decide now whether to order more records or the aqua beads :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm giving up with the coloured jars. They're stressing me out way too much, so the best thing to do is get rid and just put something together for the window sills that won't be as stressful.

It probably sounds daft getting so worked up about something so miniscule, and I always promised myself that I would never be that person that allowed something to irritate me like this with the wedding planning. But, as it turns out, I was wrong, and I am that sort of person.

Music has changed slightly ...

The bridesmaids are now walking in to

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pyA6jAM3_I

I'm still walking in to

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x78Et7Cv24

Then we're going to have these for when we sign the register

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMxkMy9JvXI

Possibly this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_ZGdhoeOcE

And possibly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osVaF4t-zFc

Then we're walking out to this :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m3VFmc4y5U


----------



## DanielleM

You will have to post pictures of the fishbowls when they come, might be stealing some ideas, hey you could always sell them afterwards too, recoup some costs.


----------



## EmmyReece

that's what I was thinking too as there's no way we'd use 10 fish bowls around the house :rofl: but for the first time in ages I'm not stressing about centrepieces :happydance:

I've ordered some of those beads that you soak in water that grow and hold the water for ages so hopefully they will be enough to weigh down the table numbers :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I've chosen our flower girls pressies. They're each going to get a disney princess soft toy from the disney store (£80 in total for 5 of the dolls :shock: ) and then I was thinking of maybe a lucky 6 pence each :blush:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I love all the songs you have chosen! I can't wait to see the fish bowls in play. :) I know when it came to my wedding that I was much more picky about my work then ever before. I never could wrap my head around the fact that *I* was probably the only one that would ever notice if things weren't perfect.


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to change the song for the bridesmaids and flower girls to walk in to otherwise it's going to look silly if they need to go slow with the younger ones :dohh: Anyone got any suggestions?

I'm sooooooo bored, I have 4 invitations left to put together and I can't wait for them to be over and done with. I've decided I'm not bothered about my uncle, he can't be bothered to reply to me with an address to send an invite to then why should I be bothered to chase him up for it and let him have the priveledge of seeing me and oh get married :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: next weekend I'm away from friday morning until sunday evening (unless I can get online on my phone). I'm going to spend the weekend at a friend's house and she's the one who's doing my hair and her friend is the mua who'll be doing my makeup on the day :wohoo:

So we're going to have a girly weekend and I'm going to get my hair trimmed and then we're going to trial some hairstyles and makeup looks :happydance: I'm so excited it's unbelievable :D


----------



## DanielleM

Oh wow sounds like a fun weekend! Enjoy it! X


----------



## aly888

Sounds like fab weekend :) 

I agree about your uncle. If you've asked for his address and he'a not bothered to reply then he's got no right to be pissed


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh bet youll have a lovely girly weekend!! 

And i agree about your Uncle, deffo not worth it if hes going to be so rude!


----------



## EmmyReece

I hadn't even planned on inviting him because I've not actually heard from him since Dad's funeral in 2009 and even then his wife made a nasty comment about us not having a proper collection when we were stood at the crematorium door thanking people for coming to the funeral :wacko:

Anyway, enough about them, onwards and upwards.

My mission for today is to try and find a nice cake topper that doesn't cost the earth :rofl: I'd love to be able to get one of those personalised ones where the groom has a football shirt on, but I can't afford £50 or more, so I'm just going to have a look and see what catches my eye.

The invitations are all finished now, so other than the keepsake one for my mum, I just need to wait on the velcro dots to be delivered next week to securely close them and for Chris to get 12 more 2nd class stamps for the rsvps and they'll be good to go :happydance:

I ordered 5 lucky sixpences yesterday and I'm thinking of adapting a poem to attatch to the little plastic wallet

This is the original poem

You are so very young
But as the years pass by
And you'll be a bride
In the blink of an eye
While you may not remember
The day that we married
The part that you played
Or the flowers that you carried
There will be a day that
Will burn like an ember
The day you will wed
You will always remember
So here is a hanky
For the day you say
"I need something old for my wedding day" 

And this is what I was thinking of doing

You are so very young
But as the years pass by
And you'll be a bride
In the blink of an eye
While you may not remember
The day that we wed
The part that you played
Or the walk that you led
There will be a day that
Will burn like an ember
The day you will wed
You will always remember
So here is a lucky sixpence
For the day that you say
"I need something old for my wedding day"


----------



## aly888

Love that poem. It's so sweet! Where did you get your sixpences from?


----------



## Lauren25

Good luck with the cake toppers, i wanted personalised ones but all the ones i could find were a fortune!!

Love that little poem!


----------



## EmmyReece

ebay :happydance: 99p each with free postage


----------



## EmmyReece

I quite like this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Picture-...Wedding-Cake-toppers-/111022867637#vi-content


----------



## lozzy21

I forgot about needing a sixpence! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## lozzy21

I forgot about needing a sixpence! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was planning on using the poem on a hanky for Lily. The centerpieces sound lovely, and I would be the same about your uncle if it were one of my family.


----------



## lovie

I think your bridesmaids will love the gift idea, the poem makes it really special to :)

I was listening to this song and thought of you :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8KQpoRhFZU


----------



## EmmyReece

I love that song Lovie :D Have you come across The Baseballs yet? They do covers of modern songs but in 50s style :D


----------



## aly888

The Baseballs rock! :lol:

Would you mind if I pinched that poem? The original one?


----------



## EmmyReece

Go for it hun it's readily available on google :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

Aw what a neat poem!!! :)


----------



## Lisa84

Loving all your ideas Emmy :) Cant wait to see it all come together xx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I'm stealing that poem too Emmy, thanks :D haha! Its really beautiful! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: my fish bowls should be arriving today so I can do a mock up of our centrepieces (will use glass nuggets to weigh the table number holder down with), I seriously can't wait to see how they look :D

I've found the perfect bouquet for practising button holes with, so the plan is that mum will order that next week and we'll have a go at the button holes. It's one with baby's breath, gerberas and delphinium in so will be perfectly matched to my bouquet if we can pull it off :happydance:

This time next week we'll be getting ready to head off to Broughton and meet Ant (our photographer) :wohoo:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wooohooo!!! I can't wait to see the mock up! :) So exciting to see how fast things are starting to come together!


----------



## EmmyReece

It's seriously going way too fast at the moment :shock: On saturday we will only have 3 months left until the wedding :wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

:D Time really does fly at times doesn't it? Getting nervous a bit?


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've been nervous for a while

I think after this weekend and having an idea of what I'm doing with my hair and makeup I'll be able to settle down a bit :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha! It is a bit nerve-racking. You are going to have an amazing day though! :) Pretty soon you'll be the one posting about your 3rd anniversary!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: fish bowls have arrived :happydance:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/DSC_0289_zps4a7b12ad.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

They look fab! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow they look so good, are you pleased with them ?


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I'm really chuffed :happydance: the only problem is that if the record in the table number holder gets messed about with then it cracks slightly on the edge :wacko: but they still look fab :wohoo:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Love the fish bowls xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Love them!!! So cute!!!


----------



## aly888

Oh wow that's awesome!! Glad you're happy with them. And the fish bowls were a total bargain :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: we've had an rsvp back today with we are unable to attend, but no idea who it's from :dohh: We think it's either one of Chris' aunty and uncles or his cousin and her boyfriend, so he's going to phone his Nanna in a bit and see if she knows who it is so that I can scrap them off the list

I think if we ever do a vow renewal further down the line then I will be buying all of the invitations :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: ohh I'm sure it won't take too long to find out who it was from :)


----------



## EmmyReece

My hat arrived for the hen night :happydance: And I've ordered my white tights

Please excuse the stupid photo lol


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/DSC_0304_zps1ada8b65.jpg

I've also spotted these shoes that I think will be absolutely perfect

https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/364/786-993-X51s.jpg

I'm just trying to decide on whether I need a blue or white vest top :dohh: But then once my skirt/tutu is ordered that will be me sorted for the hen night :happydance:

https://www.next.co.uk/x51364s7#786993x51

I think I'm going to order the gift bags for the hen night today so that I can start putting them together and see if I still need to order anything (though I think these are pretty good). So far I've got


a sash each
mini lip gloss each
shot glass each
willy straws each
willy bubbles each

And I want to get a badge each to go in there :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

I've just won this off the Perfect Weddings magazine page on twitter, they're giving 5 away and on their facebook page, so if some of you ladies catch this message in time it might be worth popping over to follow them :happydance:

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540746_10151534201010690_481823921_n.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

Another RSVP came through today from Chris' aunty and uncle :happydance: Does anyone else love it when they go for the post and see they've had an RSVP? Chris' Dad has been a star and got in touch with his family to ask them to put their names in with theirs, though they've all already confirmed apart from one of his cousins :D

My plan for today is to try and get my clothes packed as I catch the 09.30 train to Crewe and should get there at about 12.30. I need to make sure I have the right train tickets, charge my camera and update my kindle so I have lots to keep me occupied on the train :happydance: Then the plan is to practice hair and makeup tomorrow, maybe saturday too, but the plan for saturday is to have a few drinks and a bbq :D

But first, I need to sort myself some breakfast as I'm absolutely starving :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Breakfast at half 10 Emmy, its practically lunch time haha! I tried to find that page yest to enter the comp but I couldn't find it. Well done though, I never win anything! Ooh how lucky, a weekend away, I would LOVE one of those lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: yeah I had meant to have it a lot earlier, but got swept up in sorting the dog out and going through the makeup I want to take this weekend

Just ordered my skirt for the hen night :happydance: So now all I need is the shoes and to decide what colour vest I'll be wearing. Not that anyone will be able to see much of my vest as I've got 2 fairly large badges (though I am actually tempted to pin them to my hat).


----------



## lovie

I love all your hen night plans, it looks like you guys are going to have such fun!!

Wow emmy you are allways winning things bruce must be your lucky charm:winkwink:


----------



## Mummy May

:rofl: :rofl: I proper thought you were going to say, 2 large boobs!!


----------



## Mummy May

Also well done on your weight loss so far! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 2 large boobs, and thank you hun, the weight loss is mainly for ttc reasons, but it's making me feel better in myself already


----------



## EmmyReece

Not going away for the weekend now :nope: The lady who was going to be doing my hair trials has got a kidney infection so I didn't think it was fair of me to still go over there if she's ill. So we're going to rearrange it for in a few weeks time when I can nab the car off Chris for the weekend instead of going on the train lol


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh thats a shame,hopefully she will be better soon! Yeah it does make you feel good to lose weight, even if its just 1lb you start to feel better. Stick with it - give me a shout if you need to whinge about wanting to stuff your face - I know that feeling lol! I do have a night off every week though :) xx


----------



## aly888

Aww that's a shame about your weekend away. But driving is so much better than trains :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

That's what I'm thinking as I won't need to worry about breaking their thank you pressies, or smashing my bottle of raspberry vodka (we were going to have a bbq and few drinks), or missing my connecting train :D


----------



## Lauren25

I went running off yesterday to follow them on twitter (already have them on facebook) but i was too late!

Aww thats a bit gutting but atleast you'll be able to rearrange for in a few weeks, and not having to get the train is always a bonus :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww no :( I'm gutted nobody else on here got there in time :(

Yeah I'm a bit disappointed, but it definitely does work out better for me to go in a few weeks time :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Mum's worried that I'm going to be let down by this friend of the family and that I'll have no one to do my hair and makeup. So she wants me to practice my makeup to how I like it and then we'll get my brother's gf to help me with my hair. It's a bit frustrating as it means I can't search for foundation until a month before the wedding (at the very least) as I seriously tan easily :dohh:

This gives you an idea of how dark I can go, and this was after a month of fading from when we'd come back from Turkey. So if I can get out in the sun a lot this is roughly what I'll be like

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/216aafcc0b73a8698dc3be316a7af120_zps084997bd.jpg


----------



## Tarkwa

A tan will look AMAZING with your dress my lovely, especially with a summer wedding.

You need a countdown on your signature!!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

There we go 2 new countdowns :blush:


----------



## lovie

Emmy you have the most amazing skin, you are so lucky to tan so well :) 

I love the countdown, 3 months!! then your going to be a mrs:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I know :o 3 months time and we'll be partying the night away :happydance:

And thank you for the compliment about my skin lovie, I'm going to try and start exfoliating this week to start getting the skin looking a bit brighter, plus it will tan better too and less likely to peel :)


----------



## Lauren25

3 months :happydance: how exciting!

Have you got a feeling his person will let you down or not ?


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know to be honest, now mum has put the thought in my head it is niggling a bit :blush: But I think mum just wants us to be as prepared as I possibly can so that we don't get to the day before the wedding and me not have anyone to do my hair or me not have packed the makeup I could need


----------



## lovie

I think your mum is wise, it's good to have a bcak up plan, hopefully you won't need it, but it will be fun to have the make up anyway :)

:flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Definitely agree with having a backup plan. My hair/makeup artist was actually a no show for my wedding. She messed up the days and so u ended up scrambling for a backup plan the morning of my wedding. Lol. I laugh about it now, but it was pretty traumatic when it was happening.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh lovely tan! A backup plan is always wise, just incase :) and oh my god dodger, that must have been horrendoes!! Xx


----------



## aly888

Oh my god, Dodgercpkl. That would be the end of me if that happened on my wedding day :lol:

Deffo good to have a back up plan. I'm super anxious about someone in particular letting us down. I told the girls last night and between them they put a back up plan in place. It feels good knowing that if our original person cocks it up then our day won't be ruined :)


----------



## Lauren25

Omg how scary!
You've all scared me into sorting out a back up plan now, I never even thought about it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I didn't either until mum started on about it :(

hopefully we won't have to use our back up plans though


----------



## aly888

Fingers crossed we don't! I'm only worried about one person. My hair/makeup wont be a problem since I'm doing them myself (well, with bridesmaids help :lol:)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: we met up with Ant (our photographer) yesterday morning and we've definitely made the right choice. He made us both feel totally at ease (and for someone to make Chris feel like this is pretty amazing). He showed us lots of photos and we just had a general chat, but yep, we're feeling pretty confident that we've made the right decision.

Mil has really annoyed me. We were walking the dogs and had barely crossed the road outside their house to get to the woods when she turned around and said she wanted a photo of her, Chris' dad, Chris and his brother ("just the family" was how she put it), which I thought was really off. I understand that she'd want a special photo of them, but to say what she did made me feel like that me and sil and sil's daughters aren't family :grr:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I totally didn't mean to freak anyone out with my story. It's definitely something to think of ahead of time, but not to stress over. The moral of my story is that even though something kinda big went wrong, it was still the most perfect day ever! :)

Yay!! We felt the same about our photographer! I'm glad you both got good vibes from Ant. :)


----------



## Tarkwa

ALWAYS have a back up plan for everything. I knew as long as I had a venue and a registrar that if everything else went tits up that we would still be getting married that day. I planned everything to an almost anal level (like the soap and handcream in the loos!) and knew everything was in place for the day.

My MIL says crap like that too when it comes to photos "just family" - er HELLO!!!! :shock: I AM part of the family now!!!!! Pisses me off big time (and even her own sister once thought it wasn't a nice thing to say to me) but I think she's learnt now, especially as I produced a grandchild for her.

A good photographer will make you feel at ease. We loved our photographer and the photos. I felt guilty about him just sitting at the side eating sandwiches (which is what the venue manager said photographers usually do :cry:) so I sent him an invite to the wedding and sat him on one of the tables for him to have a three course meal with everyone else - after all, what's one more head?!?!?!

Must go, Joel has just finished his bath (mum is washing him) and now he needs to go to bed.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't feel like I've made much progress with wedding stuff this week :dohh: I'm in my 2ww at the moment and it seems to have taken over everything :shrug:

I'm going to try and get the last of the invitations posted out and maybe look at getting all of our song choices written down for the registrar. But I don't think I'm going to be much use until next week at the earliest


----------



## Tarkwa

Nope, your mind is elsewhere understandably :hugs:. Just go easy on the planning this week and full throttle next. It'll feel good having a break from it and you'll be excited all over again when you get back into it :thumbup:

Have you thought about what you'll do when you get your result/start testing?
If positive I don't think you'll be able to concentrate much on the wedding in my opinion :haha:!!!!!
If it's not what you were hoping for will you try again or wait until after the big day? I've known a few people get preggo on their wedding night/honeymoon :thumbup:. If it isn't then the wedding planning will really help to take your mind off things, especially as this cycle has been so different from all the others.
If it were me I'd have a 'plan' for both outcomes - good to keep yourself occupied and focused, but then that's just me :blush:
Have you got a list of everything outstanding?
Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

In all honesty I've not thought about what we'll do when I start testing. It's taking all my will power not to start testing now :haha:

I think we're just going to keep trying if it doesn't work out the way that we hope this time around.

Outstanding is


registrar fee
food
room hire
last payment for the flowers
payment for the cake
thank you pressies

I'm sure there's more, but I can't think straight :dohh:


----------



## DanielleM

Did your fish bowls come? Have you decided on your centrepieces now?

I hope your 2ww end with an amazing outcome :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah they're here :happydance:

Still not sure what we're doing centrepiece wise, going to see what Chris thinks and probably give him the option to choose :)


----------



## Mummy May

Try not to be too upset if you don't get your bfp this time Emmy, it took us 3 months of trying and I was thinking about it all the time and I don't think that helps. It was the month where I had kind of given up that it happened... But I didn't get my bfp til 5 days after AF was due lol! I'm wishing you the very best of luck and lots of fairy dust :) you will be fab! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Good luck when it comes to testing, fingers crossed! With me Bobby was unplanned and came along but Darcey was planned and she took a year to conceive, I found out I was pregnant the last month of testing before we were going to wait til after the wedding!

Crossing everything for you :hugs:


----------



## aly888

Oooh fingers crossed and sending baby dust your way x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: after ttc for so long it takes over everything. But to have such positive ov sings after so long too of course that's where your attention us focused :hugs: there'll be time enough for wedding stuff next week


----------



## mysteriouseye

EmmyReece said:


> It has taken me ages to get to this theme / colour scheme.
> 
> Firstly I wanted it to be yellows, greens and whites - based on daisies.
> 
> Then I wanted pink and silver butterflies.
> 
> Then we went back to daisies
> 
> And now finally I know that this is the right theme for us as everything seems to be falling into place.
> 
> We're going for a 50s/60s Rock n Roll theme. Imagine the diner in Grease/Happy Days and school dances etc. The colour scheme took a while to settle on, but when I spotted these dresses for the bridesmaids I knew it would be perfect :cloud9:
> 
> https://vintagetwists.co.uk/shop/image/cache/data/Hell-Bunny-Mariam-50s-Dress-Blue-3-600x600.jpg​
> So to tone it down we've decided to add a bit of yellow in too, which is working perfectly.
> 
> So to work in with the theme, the flower girls are going to be having little royal blue pettiskirts, with frilly yellow tops and white converse (probably a cheaper version though as they're so expensive) :happydance: I'll try and get some pictures as soon as possible :D
> 
> So going with that theme we're having polka dot blue and yellow bunting going from the beams in the ceremony/reception room (as we get to put the decorations up the night before).
> 
> This is just a picture that is supplied on their website, but it gives you an idea of what the room looks like
> 
> https://plasdolguog.co.uk/wedd-1.jpg​
> Our centrepieces are going to be AMAZING!!! These, I have to admit, I'm really excited about. I've been buying old 50s/60s 7inch vinyl records off ebay, and each table is going to have one, with some jam jars as tealight holders with a bit of glitter sprinkled in the bottom and a ribbon tied in a bow round the middle of the jar :happydance:

We had the same dress for my friends wedding :) I was a bridesmaid :) Im the brunette :)
https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5388/56413410151868453650198.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

It didn't get to testing :dohh: Af actually decided to arrive on 7dpo :wacko: I've been a bit freaked out about only having a 7 day lp, but I've got a plan in place to try and improve things.

So wedding stuff that needs to be done ...


Rings
Need to pay the venue for room hire, our rooms the night before and food
Need to pay the dj
Pay the photographer
Pay the registrar
Decide on vows for the ring section
List the music and readings that we want so that they can be checked
Decide on a final design for the centrepieces
Buy some more tea light holders for the reception to dot around the grounds
The last of the invitations HAVE to go out this week


----------



## Mummy May

Don't worry hun, this is only the first month. Try not to worry too much :) lots of paying to be done lol this is going to be me right before christmas haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Mummy May said:


> Don't worry hun, this is only the first month. Try not to worry too much :) lots of paying to be done lol this is going to be me right before christmas haha xx

We've been ttc on and off for 3 years hun, but can't have anything done because of my weight :nope: so I really need to crack on with that :blush:

But yep, lots of paying to do, but the main job for this week is to get those invitations gone :rofl:


----------



## aly888

Sorry AF turned up :hugs: and early too :nope:

That's not a very long list of things left to do. How exciting! Do you know what type of rings you both want? x


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh sorry Emmy I didn't realise! Extra luck with your weight loss then :) its hard! I've fallen off the wagon a few times but you have to spur yourself back on lol! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww hun it's ok :hugs:

Chris is getting on board with me so that is definitely going to be a big help :happydance:

Going to poundland today to pick up some tealight lanterns to decorate around the gazebo at the pond with and to put along the path in the woods :happydance: I've spotted some on their website, so was thinking of maybe collecting 6 a week until I have enough. No idea what I'll do with them once I've finished :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

Sell them! Always keep one as a keepsake though. After a friends wedding she gave centre pieces out to her friends - I was lucky enough to get one (well, it was her mum handing them out as we were leaving the hotel the following morning and I loved her mum, we got on great - but sadly she is another fine lady that passed away from a brain hemorrhage, but my friend didn't get to say goodbye :sad2:).

Sorry to hear your LP was so short. It looked so promising with the OPKs. Once you've lost some more weight I'm sure things will sort themselves out - you've seen all the success stories on Bellies to Bumps so you know what to do. It will be a very hard journey but you will get there :hugs:.

So, this month is a very expensive one! Get those invites out ASAP so you can concentrate on the other stuff. Get as much done before the big day - last thing you want the week before is rushing around organising things!

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah do as much as you can :) poundland also sell weight watchers crisps and cakes ;) I find them really helpful hahaha xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I managed to get 3 tea light lanterns as they hadn't restocked the shelves much :dohh: But it doesn't matter as there's still plenty of time to collect them :)

Invites are going on wednesday as we need to buy some second class stamps tomorrow so I can get them all packaged up, but, yep, wednesday is the day that they will all be out of my hair and it's just a case of waiting on the rsvps :D

I'm thinking about maybe buying some fake gerberas in royal blue and yellow and using them in the centrepieces. I'm not 100% sure yet as I'm tempted to buy real ones, but then it's a case of someone nipping into morrisons on the morning of the wedding to buy some. So maybe artificial ones is the way to go? :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

Ikea sell them, something like 65p each these days. Defo do blue as I got some for Joel's room, not 100% sure on yellow though.
Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Yip, they do yellow :)
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10139191/
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh, and I've just sent you a friend request on FB, hope you don't mind :flower:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: thanks hun, think we'll make a trip to ikea in warrington next time we're in cheshire (which is a week on friday). It doesn't close until 10pm so we could probably nip in on the way back from the trafford centre on the saturday :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> Oh, and I've just sent you a friend request on FB, hope you don't mind :flower:
> xxx

And yep that's totally fine hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXZ3nYotQh4


----------



## aly888

Naww that song is lovely. Is that what you want as first dance? Or are you still looking? x


----------



## Lauren25

I love that song, just played it to OH to walk out to And he said no like every other song :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd love it as a first dance song, but I'm not sure how to persuade Chris to dance to it lol

Lauren just do a list of songs and tell him he has to choose one. If he's not going to suggest anything then he needs to at least choose from a list you've put together :hugs:


----------



## Mummy May

Yes Lauren give him a list lol! Xx


----------



## aly888

Ha, I can't even convince OH to dance with me as a practice in the living room so god knows what's going to happen on the day :rolleyes:

Lauren, I agree with the others. Create a short list of the songs you like then get him to make the choice. That's what I did with our ceremony music :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I've gave him so many choices! We have decided on our walking out song now, but now we don't like one of our signing the register songs so we are back looking for another one of them! It's so hard!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: Chris still hasn't been and got me the 2nd class stamps that I need to put on the rsvps in the last of the invitations. So the invitations still haven't been sent out. Fingers crossed by friday at the latest they'll be gone and I won't have to worry about them until the rsvp date is up.

Really looking forward to next weekend and having my youngest flower girl for the day. I'm not too keen on traipsing around after mil and sil, so I think I'll wander off with our friends and their children if that happens :rofl: I've found some gorgeous sandals in sports direct for the bridesmaids for £7.99 :shock: But mil says I should wait and see if the bridesmaids' mums offer to pay for the shoes. I feel really awkward about it, but it would be £60 less for me to worry about (they have a £20 budget) and the 2 older bridesmaids have got their shoes sorted already.

Hopefully we'll be getting our car back today. The clutch went just as we were due to go to cheshire so it got collected last week and the mechanic has been waiting on the part to be delivered. I'm a bit gutted thought as it's £240 which could have been spent on the wedding :hissy:

On a brighter note, Chris tried on his suit and shirt for me the other day and he looked amazing :cloud9: We just need to buy his waistcoat and then he'll be all sorted :happydance:

And we now have a pageboy :happydance: Chris' oldest friend (one of our ushers) has a 2 year old boy (he'll be almost 3 by the time of the wedding) and we'd been talking about maybe putting him in a matching suit to his dad, but on the booking form with the photographer there was a list for the names of the wedding party and we've asked his mum if he can be a page boy and she was really chuffed :cloud9: She's already been out and sorted out a suit for him, she's said she just needs to find a waistcoat and shoes for him too now :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh that will be sweet! My SIL's have got 3 little boys between them and they've decided to buy all 3 suits that match. They won't match my OH and Rory but oh well! Thats because we didn't want to ask them to be paige boys until we knew we could afford it lol! Cars are a total oncost! But life would be 10 times harder without them haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh yeah definitely and £240 is extremely reasonable for a new clutch. So we'll just have to grin and bear it.

I'm trying to sell some trainers and my like new uggs (that won't fit around my calves) on ebay to try and cover some of the cost, so fingers crossed they sell so it won't be too much of a dent :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Uggs go for good money on ebay, or maybe try a fb selling page (though people generally wanna give you peanuts for stuff on them). I've always got stuff on ebay haha! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

There's only 2 days left on the uggs so not sure what will happen with them yet, but it's worth a try :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

havent spoken to you for ages so just thought would pop in and say hi! your wedding day seems to be coming round so fast


----------



## Mummy May

How did the Uggs do? Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Mummy May said:


> How did the Uggs do? Xx

:blush: I didn't sell them in the end as I really want to keep them and try to slim my calves down


----------



## Mummy May

:rofl: What you like! Good incentive I suppose :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not much going on wedding wise at the moment.

We're really having to cut back on things as we're being hit seriously hard with tax on Chris' wages, to the extent where I've actually been wondering about postponing the wedding :nope:

I've had to ask the bridesmaids mums to buy their shoes which I feel seriously awkward about as the original plan was for me to buy them. But I can't justify buying the shoes when we haven't even got any rings yet :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Oh no Emmy. Has he rung the tax office to see what is going on?


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh no! Why's that? Has he been put on emergency tax or something? Xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no try not to worry! What's going on with it ?

And deffo don't worry about asking the parents to pay for the girls shoes, I'm sure they won't mind at all!


----------



## EmmyReece

Basically what's happened is he underpaid tax last year and he owes almost £2000 :wacko: So they've said that it's to be paid back during this financial year. He's being a typical man and just accepting it, I really hope his dad can talk some sense into him while we're over there this weekend


----------



## Mummy May

It really pisses me off that the tax office can make mistakes like that then you have to pay the penalty and be skint for god knows how long! Complete idiots! Hope you can sort it out xx


----------



## aly888

I'm with Mummy May. Annoys the hell out of me. Same with Tax Credits (although admittedly they aren't as much money!). Has he actually underpaid? Have you worked it out? HMRC have cocked it up once, it wouldn't surprise me if they've cocked this amount up too


----------



## EmmyReece

He says he's sat and worked it out and that it looks right to him as he's classed as having 3 separate jobs because he does private care work for 2 people and then he has night duty as well through a different company :wacko:

I'm a bit panicked as we've not got thank you presents for everyone yet. I still need to find something for Chris' dad, my mum, his usher and the 2 ladies doing readings. We've got it sorted for the 5 flower girls, I'm going to have a look in waterstones for a book on how to make your own sock animals and then one of the bridesmaids will help me to get them made.

Mum is lending us £350, which means we just need to find £150 and we'll be sorted, no more worrying. Chris says he should be able to put £50 away from each set of wages until the wedding which is £200 roughly, so fingers crossed we should be ok - we just need to be sensible with money.

We've got an appointment on the 11th of June to pay the registrar £315 and we need to pay £450 to the photographer, but that is covered by what we have in the savers account and the big chunk of holiday pay Chris is expecting next month. So the only thing that I REALLY need to get sorted is the rings :dohh:


----------



## aly888

So is he technically classed as self employed? I don't understand how they've not been taking the right tax from him :shrug:

That's good your mum will lend you the money. If you sit down and scrutinise every bit of your monthly outgoings I'm sure you can find an extra £30+ a month, even if only for the next few months :hugs: It'll be ok x


----------



## Mummy May

Tax credits have overpaid me by a huge amount too, about 2-3k which is also their fault! I rang them at end of Oct to change my claim to a joint one and they wouldn't let me do it, rang numerous times to try and change it but they didn't stop my single claim, just carried on paying it til March!! Now I'm goong to lose out whilst I have to pay it back. They are seriously unreal. But you can appeal the overpayments if you think its their fault, so I'm going to try that! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if he's classed as self employed or not :dohh: It totally confuses me as I know he's not self employed from one job, it's just the other one :wacko:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh i really hope you can get it all sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Last of the invitations have finally gone out, so I don't need to worry about that anymore thankfully.

Trafford Centre tomorrow, so hopefully I can find the sock animal book that I need. Chris is going to try on waistcoats in next, so I'll order whichever one he decides on. I also need to try and find the shoes for the youngest flower girl and get them ordered too.

London on monday and the main thing for then is to try and find a gift set version of the perfume I want for the wedding. I'm thinking Givenchy Very Irresistible as it is my favourite perfume ever and I think it's the first perfume Chris ever got for me :cloud9:


----------



## Tarkwa

Have you actually chosen wedding rings yet? We went ring shopping and I found a beautiful ring...in Mappin & Webb!!!! Needless to say I was not paying £900 for it so I researched online and found an identical one through wedding rings direct. £350 it cost instead of £900 (I do have 8 diamonds in my ring, rather than just a gold band) - this is the link Tarkwa's wedding band The cost has gone up loads though - price of gold unfortunately and the same ring is now £450! But definitely worth a look :). DH got his ring there too - ordered a stupidly large size which he had to get altered just before the wedding though :dohh: - he went for a plain band.
Right, must go and do dinner...
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

This is the ring that I'm thinking of getting

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-16ct-D..._Watches_FineJewellery_CA&hash=item20b5e7c31e

The seller has really good reviews and has popped up on you and your wedding in the forum section a few times. So I think we can be safe with that one.

Chris just wants a plain yellow gold band in 4mm width

The weekend was a bit of a disaster. First I couldn't find anything I wanted in the trafford centre :dohh: Then his mum is making demands on the food. Then his nan called me useless because we haven't got a gift list. Then in london my cousin's lad got his head trapped in the gates at the train station as they closed on him :wacko: Then a spring snapped in the car, which means we've had to leave it in cheshire and borrow the in laws' spare car to get back to Wales (Chris dad has paid for a new spring and is replacing all 4 tyres on it for us too).


----------



## aly888

Oh no, what a weekend!!! Don't worry about your OHs nan or mum. They can whinge and moan all they like, but they've had their wedding days, this is your turn now :hugs:

That ring is lovely. I have a half eternity ring as my wedding ring too :thumbup: A couple of people have questioned me on it but its my ring, I'll wear what I want


----------



## Lauren25

That ring is lovely!! :)

Ohh no talk about everything going wrong at once! Let them moan and make demands but let it all go over your head, way easier said than done cause i know id get wound up!!

How lovely of Chris' Dad paying for your car to be fixed atleast you dont have to think about it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm starting to wish we'd never gone for a hog roast now :dohh:

How on earth do we sort out who likes pork and who doesn't? I totally forgot to put anything like that on the invitations. But obviously some people it doesn't agree with, some people don't like it. Starting to wish I'd just settled on a plain old buffet now :rofl: And there's no way of changing my mind as that's the reason Chris' dad is giving us the £1500


----------



## Tarkwa

I've been to a wedding with a hog roast and it was lovely. Yes, there will be people who don't want/like pig but tough! Even if you had a 'plain old buffet' (like I did!) there will be people who won't eat it for one reason or another. You cannot please everyone - you just need to please yourself as it is YOUR day. There will be someone who won't dance because the music isn't their style, or won't like your choice of readings but it doesn't matter. Anyone who says anything is just plain rude!

You've chosen a very pretty ring - love the fact you've gone for diamonds, I think they're the best!

Doesn't sound like the worst weekend hun! Just think, nobody is ill, has hurt themselves or anything like that. You will always have unexpected expenses in life - cars are seriously the worst (older cars can be a real drain on your finances) but obviously timing isn't great with your wedding coming up in TWO MONTHS ONLY!!! Can you believe it?!?! I remember when it was over TWO YEARS!!! Where has the time gone?

So, just concentrate on all the wonderful things in your life hun - you've got sooooo much to look forward to.
xxx

P.S. how long was your last cycle? I see you are CD21 - have you done any OPKs yet this cycle?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I agree with Tarkwa, you can't please everyone!! I'm so hoping that this is the last of the issues that pops up before the wedding. *hugs*


----------



## EmmyReece

I think what's not helping is that it's his family that keep making the demands and that keep making the comments. And somehow I've managed to bite my tongue, even when I was called moody for going upstairs this weekend when it got a bit much when we were planning suits for the wedding party because my dad should be here getting measured for his suit too :cry:

We've got an appointment on monday at the hotel, so fingers crossed we can come up with a custom menu that people approve of as I can't see me wanting to eat hog roast really just in case I get grease down my dress


----------



## Mummy May

Pfft, never mind ignoring them, tell them to fuck off haha! Sod them Emmy its your day, and if you feel like changing your mind then do but don't be forced into it. I for one wouldn't eat a hog roast but if I were a guest I wouldn't be offended if you chose to have something I don't like shock horror! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

My mum doesn't think I will eat much on the day, so she says that I need to make sure I eat at breakfast and lunchtime. I want to try and come up with a custom menu that will suit the people who don't like pork, but that also includes the hog roast element as Chris' dad is really looking forward to it so that will be the main thing on monday morning to talk about with the wedding co ordinator.

I got some clip in extensions earlier in the week and my bridesmaid had a go at attempting my hair style and I love it. Just need som hairspray to stop it losing the height on top


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20130517-WA0003_zpsbaf0e03a.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20130517-WA0004_zpsd99d2320.jpg

Chris' waistcoat arrived today and I love it. he's going to look amazing in it.

I'm trying to decide how much of the train I want taking off my dress. I have until the 4th of July to decide :wacko:


----------



## Mummy May

Hair is very pretty, I find I get better volume (and it stays better) if I backcomb with a brush. And use your hairspray on thw root :) I constantly have a big fat quiff on top of my head lol! 
What other things were you thinking for the non pork eaters? Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not sure :rofl: I was thinking chicken drumsticks to be honest :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

:rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

Chick drumsticks sounds brilliant! Do ask the hotel for their recommendation - they do this kind of thing all the time.

Hair looks lovely. Agree you should back comb it to get height. Love the hair clip! Are you having a veil at all? I can't remember.

And not eating at our own wedding?! Honestly, I think that is a daft thing to say. Of course you will eat! I can't actually remember having buffet at my wedding but it was some time ago now :blush: but I remember looking at it thinking there was very little left which made me happy as I hate waste (hence I am rather curvy still!! I'm sure I had some thinking about it - t'was pastries and pizza mainly!!! I also had quite a few canapés and ate all of my sit down meal. The main thing I suppose was that I didn't drink much alcohol - just a glass of sangria, a glass of champagne and a glass of wine. Made such a difference to our wedding night :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Don't worry about what other people think, my cousin wedding they had pork and stuffing batches which I don't eat so I just had the potato wedges they had to go with them!

In the evening at my own wedding we are having pork and stuff and like I said I don't like t :haha: I just think you can't please everyone!

Your hair looks lovely, are you happy with it ? The hair comb is gorgeous!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not having a veil as they make my face look fat. I tried on loads last time I went for dress measurements and I really wasn't keen on them at all :blush:

The clip is the one that I won from Perfect Wedding magazine :cloud9: I absolutely love it and it was on my wish list, but budget wouldn't allow it (£50), so it was a bit of a dream come true when I won it :happydance:

I don't think I would eat the pork as I'd be scared of getting grease on my dress. But I'll find something :D


----------



## EmmyReece

We've also definitely 100% chosen our first dance song ... we're having this acoustic version as it's slightly slower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tX7ccngetE

Then we're going to have this as the 2nd song as it's too bouncy to have as our first dance but it has a lot of sentimental meaning. When Chris used to work in Macclesfield I would sometimes go across on the buss and meet him from work on my days off and on the way back in the car we would play this and sing along :cloud9: :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNmDgRwNFsI


----------



## Tarkwa

Don't be daft - you won't get grease on your dress! You'll be eating off a plate (I assume!) so you'll be fine. And anyway, even if you did would you care? As long as the ceremony and proper photos have been taken it won't show up, and wouldn't your dress be quite good at disguising it? Can't remember if you have a lot of detailing on it or not (preggo brain!).
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd put the picture up again, but Chris is behind me on the ipad so don't want to risk him seeing it :dohh: I think there's a picture of me in it on one of the first pages xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hissy: 

I need some suggestions ladies. Because of the number of people that are on our guest list at the moment we need to actually use all of the space in the room, which means that I need to do a table plan. And at the moment I can't think of any that will fit in with our theme :dohh:

I think we've made a decision regarding the food - we're having a mixture between a finger and a fork buffet :) So am really relieved to have that decided on

Chris' brother has made a decision about his stag do. We're going to Chester Races as a family and then they're doing something separate that night. And then his Usher is taking him for a night out somewhere at the beginning of July.

My dress fittings start on the 4th of July and I'm soooooo excited to be putting this dress on again :happydance:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120623-00837.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't know how you could go about it but you could do a 50's diner menu style table plan? Or like a jukebox

ETA: Just found this picture, you may not be able to do exactly that but it might give you an idea

https://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/736x/a5/bb/93/a5bb93938631019f80042766f2bf6f68.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Or have records to represent the table and get large circular stickers to stick around them with people's names on and put them where they are sitting, like this 

https://www.confetti.ie/sites/default/files/styles/articleimage/public/Rockabilly%20shoot%20-%20Winter%202012-001_0.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

I love those ideas :happydance: Thank you sooooooo much, I was having serious mental block then :dohh:

I think what we're going to do is name the tables after 50s songs :D


----------



## Mummy May

I like the first one! I'm going to try my dress on again this weekend with my Mother and MOH because they weren't there when I bought it! Isn't it exciting :D are you taking any accessories or anything to see what they're like with your dress? I'm fancying a big flower in my hair aswell as my veil so I'm going to take one with me! Glad you've sorted the food out :) one less thing to worry about! Did Chris get his tax thing sorted? Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

He's not fighting the tax thing as he didn't pay enough tax last year and he just wants to get it over and done with :wacko: There's no telling him whatsoever :dohh:

This is a super rough draft of the table plan


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/d8975122-76e4-47af-98c4-4c34316bb559_zps011939c9.jpg

The top black circle is going to be a 7" record with a plain white label. I'm going to write in yellow chalk marker pen Emily and Chris around the side and then on the white label in black text 20th July 2013

Then up the sides I'm going to put mini bunting. Then the tables are going to be song names from the 50s. I think the top table is going to be called "One Fine Day".

Does it look ok? I've never seen anything similar, which prompted me to have a mini melt down yesterday :dohh: :rofl:

As for the dress fitting I'm not sure yet whether to take my jewellery, it would probably be a good idea to do so. I don't even know if I can take anyone with me either as I don't want to upset my cousin as she's going through some rubbish at the moment and my dress appointment might be a bit of a kick in the teeth :nope:


----------



## Lauren25

The table plan looks great, such a good idea! Love the idea of the song names too!

I took my jewelery and shoes to my dress fitting, i just put my necklace on with it, it was good to see that it went with it!

You might find that your cousin will enjoy going with you and it might be a nice thing for her to take her mind of whats going on with her! My cousin (my MOH) husband died last year of cancer age 35 and i worried about her as they got married after he was given 6 weeks but shes really enjoyed doing things and coming with me as its taken her mind away from things!!


----------



## EmmyReece

She's coming to stay for a few days next week so I will talk to her and see what she says. She's actually down to do a reading for us as well, but I don't want to pressurise her. 

Talking about shoes, I've actually ordered these. I want something nice and comfortable with no danger of me falling over. So these will be coming to my dress fitting with me

https://www.newlook.com/shop/shoe-g...t-white-leather-woven-strap-sandals_273479910

I think I've got my something old etc planned


Something old and borrowed - my nan's wedding ring that is going on my necklace as it doesn't fit my finger
Something new - my dress
Something blue - can I count the blue delphinium in my flowers?


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I like them! I'm like you having flat sensible shoes haha!

They all sound great and yes the flowers deffo work as your something blue!


----------



## Mummy May

I've got small 1 inch heels but I'm buying some sparkly Toms for me and Florence for night time . I thought you had already bought shoes though? Wedges if I remember correctly? Lol! And yeah I would say the flowers can be your something blue, I was given a garter with blue on it (from my bridal shop) but I proper hate garters so I won't be wearing it. I might wear blue knickers hahaha Xx


----------



## aly888

I've got fake Toms for when my feet die in my heels :thumbup: And yeah, what happened to the wedges?


----------



## Smile181c

Emmy I had no idea you had a new journal! lol I can't believe your wedding is so close! Eek! I'm not fully caught up yet but I LOVE your theme xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I gave the wedges to one of my cousins as I can't walk in them to save my life, so I'd prefer something flat. Even though it won't really matter as mum seems to think that my shoes will come off during food regardless of which ones I wear :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Smile181c said:


> Emmy I had no idea you had a new journal! lol I can't believe your wedding is so close! Eek! I'm not fully caught up yet but I LOVE your theme xx

Awwwww thank you :D

It took ages to get to this theme, I was backwards and forwards for about 5 months :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ugh, so it seems like the 2 people that I really don't want there are coming - my dad's sisters :nope: I don't know what to do as I can see them being bitches and I'm really regretting inviting them now. I don't know whether to make the venue aware or not :wacko: Mum says if she catches them saying anything she won't be able to help herself from having a go :shrug:

Anyway, enough worrying about them as they're not really worth it :shrug:

So I've been thinking about the table plan. I'm still having the record at the top and then what I think I will do is mount the table names and who's on them onto either yellow or blue polka dot backing paper. I only want to attach the record with blue tack or something similar as I think after the day I'm going to frame it in an 8x10" frame :cloud9:

Oh and these are the tables names that I've come up with so far ...


One Fine Day (for the top table)
Mr Sandman
Dance With Me Tonight (I know this isn't 50s or 60s but it was the song that inspired our theme for me)
It's My Party
Rock Around The Clock
That'll Be The Day
It's Now Or Never
Stupid Cupid
Reet Petite
At The Hop

Can anyone think of any others that would be good?

Also is anyone having to do diagrams of how they want their tables set out? It does make sense but it's going to be so much work :dohh:

We've found a way around place names for people, we're going to use their favours and attach name tags instead of buying a load of place name cards. I think it was £3 for 100 largeish tags :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh it's so difficult isn't it, both Me and OH have people in our families that don't get on with each other but my Mum has said she'll sort anyone out (in a good way) as she said no one is ruining our day!!

The table names sound fab!

We have been told our tables will go in rows of 4 3 4 and then we have to let them know a week before the table plan, who sits next to who, where highchairs are etc!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

There is massive drama in Baz's family as his dad and his sister don't speak and we're worried his dad will say something when he's drunk, but I don't think any of the rest of our families would let there be a scene and we're sitting them as far apart as possible!


----------



## Smile181c

I have no idea about table plans - mental note taken to ask my venue! 

Table names sound fab though! Name tags on the favours are a good idea, what are your favours by the way? x


----------



## Mummy May

How you gettin on with Slimming world Emmy? I'm starving hahaha xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Smile181c said:


> I have no idea about table plans - mental note taken to ask my venue!
> 
> Table names sound fab though! Name tags on the favours are a good idea, what are your favours by the way? x

For the men they're having a personalised keyring and some bubbles 

The women are having a mixed cd and some bubbles.

Children are having activity packs and some bubbles.

Then everyone is having a fortune fish each :blush: You know the little red ones that you put in the palm of your hand that twist a certain way and tell you what you're "feeling" :blush:

Oh and I'm not sure whether to include some sweets in that or not :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Mummy May said:


> How you gettin on with Slimming world Emmy? I'm starving hahaha xxx

I'm not doing it at the moment as I can't stick to the healthy extras and the 1/3 superfree so I've been doing calorie counting for about a week and a half and I've lost 3lb so far :)


----------



## Smile181c

I love fortune fish! we're just having cupcakes lol everyone loves cake! 

well done for losing 3lb! I'm on sw too, lost 8.5lb on it so far but I'm struggling this week! x


----------



## EmmyReece

We made the adults favours ages ago otherwise I think they would just be having cookies or something easy to make :rofl:

I'm trying to suss out whether a family friend (who has said her and her friend will do my hair and make up) can still come. I messaged her on sunday and I know that she read it, but she didn't reply. So I've just messaged again. Thankfully if they can't come then my bridesmaid can do my hair and I can get practising with my makeup so I know I won't be left not knowing what to do lol


----------



## Mummy May

Well there's a lot to be said of calorie counting! I lost 18lb doing it. I'm quite struggling with SW tbh, and I don't like veg so been eating loads of fruit and was told yest that I'm eating the wrong kind of fruit! And that I should eat loads of eggs. Not sure if its for me. I like to be able to eat a bit of choc if I want to! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I am missing chocolate actually, which is weird as I was never that keen on it before! :haha:


----------



## Tarkwa

EmmyReece said:


> She's coming to stay for a few days next week so I will talk to her and see what she says. She's actually down to do a reading for us as well, but I don't want to pressurise her.
> 
> Talking about shoes, I've actually ordered these. I want something nice and comfortable with no danger of me falling over. So these will be coming to my dress fitting with me
> 
> https://www.newlook.com/shop/shoe-g...t-white-leather-woven-strap-sandals_273479910
> 
> I think I've got my something old etc planned
> 
> 
> Something old and borrowed - my nan's wedding ring that is going on my necklace as it doesn't fit my finger
> Something new - my dress
> *[*]Something blue - can I count the blue delphinium in my flowers?*

If for any reason you're not happy with the flip-flops you've ordered from NL then the next pair of shoes you could try could be BLUE!!! Not that your flowers don't count hun, of course they do, but this was something my friend did and it looked great! There's a picture of her walking across some grass, lifting her dress up (helped by MOH) and it shows off her blue (suede!) shoes perfectly! Hey, you could even has Elvis sing that song or name a table after it?!?!?! She had blue flats for the reception as the heels were rather high on her 'main' shoes! Just an idea my lovely :)

We got around the family disputes by not inviting the people (DH's aunt and my uncle) we didn't want there - simples! Not what you want to hear I know. I understand you HAD to invite them though. Just allocate someone to deal with crap like that on the day - honestly, people are usually BEGGING to help out with stuff. 

With the table plan I did the exact layout in the room on my plan. It was quite simple though; 6 round tables! I didn't want to sit on a straight top table as I personally find them very unsociable (the poor people on the end only have one person to talk to!). After I did it my blue suede shoe friend did exactly the same at her wedding 6 months later! And my sister in law did it as well - it's a great idea! For simplicity could you use the real record for yours and Chris' name, then for the rest use black circles with blue (or other colour from your theme) in the middle and just list the names (then people can find their place when they get to the table)? I think you might have already bought a load of records though so this would be an extra expense! :dohh:

Take it that the family friend ISN'T coming and get your bridesmaid to practice on your hair and make up now. No point in finding out at the last minute hun.

Well done on the calorie counting. Not easy! Some brides find they lose weight in the run up to the wedding because of the rush to get everything done but I didn't!!! Everything was so well planned and completed in advance that I was fairly relaxed (as relaxed as a control freak can be!). Just get as much sorted now as you can as there will likely be little things cropping up on the way.

Have you confirmed exactly what you will be saying (i.e. vows) with your registrar? That is one thing I forgot and it sent me into a panic about 10 days before the wedding!!! I just took bits from here and there and put it all together and sent it off to the registrar. Everything was fine as I didn't deviate from the norm, but it was something we had to do with our council.

Sorry to be posting so much, but weddings REALLY excite me chick - if I could do it again (with my DH of course!) I would!!! Some people have said I should be a wedding planner and I briefly looked into it but decided an office job was more me (as I am a control freak!).

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think what I'm going to do is just get the manager at the hotel involved and if they start anything they will be asked to leave. That's the only way I can go around it as I refuse to let them spoil the day for me :nope:

I do prefer the idea of the round tables to be honest, but it would be quite awkward for mum as I don't think she would be able to get her wheelchair comfortably into a round table :(

I've had a message back from her and she's told me not to worry that she will be there. To be fair to her she is getting ready to move house, so maybe it's a case of she read the messages and with the hassle of moving she just forgot to reply. But we do pretty much have my hairstyle set if for some reason this friend can't get to the wedding.

We've got an appointment on the 11th of June to confirm vows, we pretty much seem to be going for the standard stuff, it's just the ring vows that are driving me absolutely batty :dohh:

On a note of rings, I think I've actually chosen mine. It's just a bog standard white gold d shape, but I'm going to have something engraved in it, probably "Forever Yours" or something similar

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/8682879/9ct+white+gold+d+shape+3mm+heavy+wedding+ring/

:happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Try Argos: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2036450.htm or https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2031871.htm
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've changed my mind about the engraving :blush:

I'm going to have Everlasting Love engraved on it :cloud9:

We're walking out of the room to it and we're thinking we could get a 7" record of it and use that as the record on our table plan :blush:


----------



## dodgercpkl

So close now!! I'm so excited for you Emmy!!! :D I def think the flowers can count as your something blue. They were mine too! Well those along with the garter. ;)


----------



## lovie

oh wow it is all coming together! The fish sound like a really fun favour :) 

flowers counting as something blue is a great idea!

you are so creative, the idea of the engraving and the record is fab :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we're finally set on music :happydance:

Before The Ceremony
1.	Dance With Me Tonight &#8211; Olly Murs
2.	Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini &#8211; Brian Hyland
3.	Rubber Ball &#8211; Bobby Vee
4.	Be My Baby &#8211; The Ronettes
5.	One Fine Day &#8211; The Chiffons
6.	Twist Again &#8211; Chubby Checker
7.	Hoots Mon &#8211; Lord Rockingham&#8217;s XI
8.	I Only Want To Be With You &#8211; Dusty Springfield
9.	Happy Days Theme Tune
10.	Who Put The Bomp &#8211; Barry Mann

Bridesmaids Entrance
Some Kind Of Wonderful &#8211; Michael Buble

Bride&#8217;s Entrance
Today I Met The Boy I&#8217;m Gonna Marry &#8211; The Crystals

Signing The Register
Stand By Me &#8211; Ben E King
Chasing Cars &#8211; The Baseballs
L-O-V-E &#8211; Michael Buble

Leaving The Room
Everlasting Love &#8211; Love Affair


----------



## EmmyReece

Right, my ring has been ordered and Chris is sorting his next week when he gets paid. Mine, I ordered a plain white gold band and engraving from a seller on ebay, it's basically just to tide me over until we can afford to order a more special one, and Chris is doing the same for his minus the engraving (just that his is coming from Argos)

I don't know what's going on with me weight wise, but it's creeping back up so I really need to get that under control over the next month as my fittings start on the 4th of July. We've got my cousin here at the moment and she goes home tomorrow, so I think as of friday I'm going to try and detox a bit, lemon and water in the morning before I eat anything, try and limit my dairy and wheat (would love to go wheat free for a week)

Chris is having 2 stag dos, one his brother has organised for us all to go to Chester Races on Chris' birthday next saturday (fingers crossed for some sunshine as we're going to be taking a picnic). And then the weekend when I collect my dress (6th of July) his usher is going to be taking him out for a few drinks.

We've only had about half of the RSVPs back and the date on the invitations said the 1st of June, so they have until saturday to get them back to me :dohh:


----------



## aly888

Yay for rings. What are you having engraved on yours? Or is it a secret?

I'm sure you'll get back on track with the weightloss. It's probably because your cousin is there that its creeping back on. Seriously try and go carb free for a week. Just get rid of pasta, bread and potatoes because they are the biggest culprits. You only have to do it for a week and you'll be amazed at the difference. Trust me. 

Fingers crossed you get a flood of RSVPs in the next couple of days


----------



## Lauren25

Glad you got the rings sorted :)

Im sure youll get back on track with the weightloss, its always hard when you have people to stay etc!

Hope you get all your RSVPs over the next few days, nothing worse than chasing people!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having Everlasting Love engraved on mine as that's what we're walking out to, plus it's the record that I plan on using at the top of the seating chart :blush:

My cousin goes home today so I'm thinking about maybe putting myself onto a bit of a detox as of tomorrow, which gives me a week at it as we're in cheshire next weekend for Chris' birthday. 

Postman hasn't been yet so fingers crossed there's some rsvps as I will be sending people 1 message and if they don't get their acts together they will be taken off the guest list. My dad's best friend sent his rsvp back as soon as he'd got it, so why can't other people do that? :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I have pictures of my wedding ring to show off, they're not brilliant as they were taken on my phone, but I still love it :happydance:

It turns out I didn't get the Script engraving that I paid for, but the company have been fab and offered me to either have the engraving cost refunded or to send the ring back. I've decided just to have the engraving refunded, I'll definitely be using them again when it comes to ordering the 18ct ring as they've been so fantastic


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/20130530_134523_zpsac59866e.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/20130531_104806_zps6dd1c50e.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Lovely, pleased you are so happy with it x


----------



## Smile181c

Looks fab! How does it feel wearing 2 rings?! :argh:

Was there meant to be 2 photos? I can only see one and a link hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It felt really, really weird :rofl: I need to get my engagement ring re dipped in the week leading up to the wedding so that it looks all shiney and new next to my wedding ring :D

There was meant to be 2 pictures :dohh: but I've sorted it now so that it's an actual picture rather than a link 

I think the plan for next week is going to be starting to put the table name cards together and to try and sort out some of the name tags as well for the favours. I need to get an order of the day done and order the card, frame and record for the table plan


----------



## EmmyReece

Away for the weekend again this weekend as it's Chris' birthday, so we're off to Cheshire so that he can be with his mum and dad. We're going to chester races tomorrow for the day and taking a picnic so we can sit out in the sun :D

We've paid the last of the photographer today and tuesday we'll be paying the registrar fees so that will be a weight off my mind.

I'm feeling a bit disappointed with a so called friend of mine. I've made a few attempts to get in touch with her to find out if she'd got a hotel booked for the wedding and she's just ignored me every single time. So I've blocked her off fb, deleted her phone number and she's been taken off the guest list. We haven't been close for a while now, but I feel that I have a lot to thank her for as she's the one who pushed me and Chris into getting together :nope:

Ahhhh well onwards and upwards. Can't believe it's a week tomorrow until my hen night :shock: I'm quite excited, though a bit nervous about what I will look like :dohh:

The plan for next week is to get the hen party gift bags put together. I'll take photos once they're done :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Have a great weekend away. 

You did the right thing with your friend.


----------



## Mummy May

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hissy: af is on her way just before my hen night :grr: I knew it was coming, but was hoping I might be ever so slightly late this cycle. Not really sure what to do about my costume now as it's a white and blue striped skirt :shrug:

We've got an appointment with the registrar this morning to take the vow, music and reading choices in, oh and to pay too. £324 lighter we will be this afternoon :shock:

I've ordered a hair dye so that I have an even colour on my hair for the hen night. Then once that's done I'm going to use a colour stripper from boots and be a lot lighter for a few weeks while I use extra conditioning treatments before putting on a nice dark brown shade to match my clip in extensions. Sounds like a lot of faff, but I know my hair is ok when I've used the colour stripper after using it previously, so I'd prefer to do that than to go to a hairdresser and pay over £30 for the privelidge :rofl:

Oh and I need to crack on and sort out the gift bags for the hen night this week, oh and charge my little camera ready for saturday night :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok scrap that about af, turns out it's not on the way, though that might have something to do with having put a bit of weight back on. So am easing myself back into healthy eating, though this weekend is going to be a bit of an off one as it's my hen night on saturday.

I've made myself sit down and tackle the gift bags for saturday night for my family and friends. And this is pretty much what's in each one


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/20130612_163554_zps22f34aa7.jpg

And this is all of them ready and waiting to be packed away


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/20130612_164701_zpsa3125fc6.jpg

So, we paid our registrar yesterday - £323 (including 2 certificates). And I have to say, it feels a lot more real now :shock: We've been told that the registrar doing our ceremony is a bit of a perfectionist, but to let it go over our heads as he will make sure that we have an amazing ceremony. Trust us to end up with that one :dohh:

I'm trying to figure out what I want lip wise for my makeup as nothing I try seems right. At this rate I think I will just go for the lip junkie lip gloss from urban decay as I like how that wears on my lips :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yey for af not coming, that's the last thing you want on your hen do. Good luck with the eating, you can do it :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Feeling a bit sad at the moment. I've had 2 years to lose weight and I've quite literally just stayed at the same weight. Some of the photos of my hen night look truly awful as I look so big and I'm petrified of how our wedding photos will look. I know that we're in good hands with Ant, but I feel really disappointed in myself :nope:

Mil2b ruined my hen night. Making comments when I got upset because my costume didn't work out as well as I'd hoped it would do. Sitting there looking as though she'd been sucking on a lemon and generally bringing the mood down until I called oh to come and collect her, but then it had put such a dampener on the night that I ended up leaving early. And then the following morning she was prancing around in her mother of the groom sash that I'd got her, acting as if nothing had happened :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

Feeling a bit better now that I've let that out :thumbup:

I can't get over the fact that we have less than 5 weeks to go until the wedding :shock: Seriously, how did that creep up on us? :wacko:

I've been seriously organised this week and so far I have

got a rough table plan sorted
ordered the card, frame and record for the table plan
finished off the flower girls pressies
ordered presents for oh's dad, his cousin (who is doing a reading), my brother (who is doing the other reading)
bought our cake topper
bought the last underskirt for the bridesmaids
ordered masks and magic slates for the childrens' favours, oh and little cellophane bags for sweets for the adults

I still need to

sort my shoes and underwear for the day :dohh:
choose something for my mum
put the favours and table plan together
sort out final numbers
get colour matched for a foundation for the day in case I end up having to do my own makeup
probably more stuff, but I'm having major thinking block at the moment :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

You will look amazing on your day whether you lose weight or not, and Chris loves and is marrying you for ou, not how big or small you are. Huggssss. Wow well done on the organising, you're doing brill! Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel a bit frustrated that I could have been feeling better about myself than this :dohh:

I forgot to add that we've also bought the guest book and this, which I'm over the moon about :happydance:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27111889...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I think I'm going to make a list of all the little bits that we still need to buy and try to get them crossed off as I need gel pens for the guest book, a present for Chris' usher, a present from me to Chris, haribo for the children and a small selection of retro sweets for the adults :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

I do know what you mean! Fingerprint trees are very pretty but fingerprints gross me out lol! I'm weird I know! Lists are very good, I have lists of lists! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to remember to get wet wipes from poundland so people can clean the ink off their hands :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Don't, it will be hilarious to see what people have been touching :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh god you have too. There'll be one poor sod who didn't wipe it off before she pulled her knickers out of her bum - and it'll probably be mil :rofl: 

I'm so sorry she dragged your hen party down Hun. Try not to let it ruin your memories of your night. Will we get to see some pics? I hope so! 

Hun maintaining your weight for two years I know isn't where you wanted to be but it could be much much worse :hugs: I gained a stone between feb and April! Just get your wedding out of the way and don't worry about it. Enjoy every second and get back on it after - I'll be right here to kick you up the bum and get you going web you're ready 

Massive hugs xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I totally forgot to add pictures

here's a selection of my favourites from saturday night 


Spoiler
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969695_4536299020147_13913181_n.jpg

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1013917_10151664063520709_659140875_n.jpg

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998911_10151664062095709_696172085_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/179779_10151664058735709_476926527_n.jpg

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/999255_10151664064910709_1554995746_n.jpg

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001059_10151734078628336_1207170460_n.jpg

I've actually got my backside into gear and started a new weightloss diary :blush:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

You mean on bnb or on paper? 

The pics are lovely - looks like you had a wonderful time. What was the massive drink??


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I like the look of the massive drink too haha. It looks like an amazing night :D and ill pixie is very right Emmy, you could have put weight on in that time so well done on not :) you're making me want to do weddings things but I'm still to excited about my honeymoon lol I've been looking at parking and airport hotels :rofl: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

On b&b, it's linked in my siggy, Losing Weight For A 2014 BFP 

The massive drink was called strawberry laces. I think it had malibu and something else in, with different fruit juices. The first few sips were VERY strong :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Sounds beautiful!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh hun, forget about mil2b being silly - just remember all the great things from your hen night! Looks like you had a crazy time. Don't worry about leaving early. My hen night wrapped up nice and early and we all came back to my house for a wee drinkie then it was bedtime.

Can't wait for the photos of the big day!

I've sent you a private message about your weight loss my lovely.
xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The finger print trees are lovely my friend had one at her daughter's naming day. Her name is Autumn so the inks were yellow, red and orange. The hen night looks like it was lots of fun, sorry MIL dragged it down. And you are stunning don't worry about your weight, you will look perfect on your day and like Mummy May says, he's marrying for you, not how you look (or think you look as you are gorgeous)


----------



## Tarkwa

I've not sent it - I'll wait until after the wedding hun.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> I've not sent it - I'll wait until after the wedding hun.
> xxx

ok hun :hugs:


----------



## DonnaBallona

EmmyReece I love your hen night pics, it looks like a scream! haha! you're making me excited for mine- it's on Saturday. That drink looks totally up my street :thumbup:

Sounds like you've got most things sorted now; it's just the little loose ends to tie up now! sooooooo super exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

It was absolutely delicious, oh and I was drinking one called purple haze or purple rain and that was made out of cherry sourz, blue caracoa and lemonade I think, was totally yummy :D

:rofl: my cousins made sure despite mil's attitude that I enjoyed the night as much as possible.


----------



## Mummy May

Yes Emmy I love your ticker, 7 lb at a time is a fabulous idea! I did small targets too for myself and I feel it's been much more successful than if I said right I want to lose 3 stone xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: less than a month to go

I'm starting to feel like we need more for the reception room after the ceremony. We've got the small fish bowl centrepieces, a bit of bunting. But I don't think it's enough :dohh: I'd better get searching and see if I can find something cheap to try and bump it up with.


----------



## Mummy May

Is it a big room? I honestly wouldn't bother Hun xx


----------



## Tarkwa

For our reception room we had candelabras on mirrors, table diamonds and balloon displays. Just simple balloon displays - we did it ourselves the night before. We got foil balloons in co-ordinating colours (deep red, gold, silver and cream) and got helium cannisters. We got some great perfectly circular ball balloons! We only had five/six displays with about five/six balloon each - we had six big round tables. It did 'fill the gap' and make it look like the room wasn't just the tables. Once people are in there though you won't even notice, but a bit of tasteful decoration goes a long way (less is more they say!).

I see your list is going down loads - what you got left?!?!?! 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Pay the food and room hire at the hotel
Pay the dj
Put the favours together (which will be place cards as well)
Sort out the table plan
Put the centrepieces together
I still need to find my lingerie and shoes

There's probably more, but it's not been the best of days here today as mum isn't too well


----------



## EmmyReece

I know I always said that I wouldn't have chair covers and sashes. But I was having a look at the pictures of the venue and I realised that the red chairs wouldn't really look right with our blue and yellow colour scheme. So I've sent off payment for chair cover hire and I'm seriously relieved.

I've also ordered organza table runners for the round tables - 10 for £9.99. So I ordered a pack of royal blue ones and a pack of yellow ones. I want to layer 2 at a time so that we have a stronger colour pay off. And I've found a seller on ebay who does them by the metre, so I'll be ordering one for the top table asap :happydance:

Sweets for the adults' favours have been ordered. We went with jelly belly beans in the end, you know the ones that come in like 40 flavours? So I have 3kg of them coming for me to put into little plastic favour bags when we're next in Cheshire (plus it gives me an excuse to get out of the way and away from his mum) :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds like its all coming together now :) i know i jeep saying it but i seriously cant wait to see the pics :) cant believe its nearly here. I remember when i still had nearly a year till mine and you booked yours for exactly a year after and now im coming upto bein married a year. Where has the time gone!!

I think u have done the right thing with the chair covers. I think they just make it feel more weddingy :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhh seriously it's coming around way too quickly. I can't get over the fact that we have less than 4 weeks to go :shock:

I'm seriously excited for our photos, I'm going to ask Ant if he can copy this one so we can have it as a canvas for the front room :happydance:

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/996709_10151744563728336_1460040871_n.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Just having a catch up, not long to go now!
You sound very organised and well on your way!
That picture is mega cute :cloud9:


----------



## katherinegrey

You sound very nearly done, wish I was as organised as you, your wedding is coming up very quickly!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks ladies :D I seriously don't feel organised :blush:


----------



## mummymunch

Emmy i'm super excited about seeing the pics! It feels like forever ago when we both started planning! I had a fingerprint tree & everyone loved it! But did you pay that price? Also re the decoration, i had a fish bowl with a candle & water beads, purple diamontes on the table, my place settings were a fabric butterfly, name card & favour and fabric butterfly bunting (which took me weeks to make) heres some pics so you can see, it didnt feel empty was just enough i reckon! 
https://i41.tinypic.com/30moeaw.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep we paid that price as Chris said to go for it, with us being under the 4 week mark he just wanted to get it ordered rather than have me get stressed trying to find a cheaper one :)

I love those photos, they look absolutely stunning :D

I think I was just having a panic, wondering if we'd done enough etc. I'm pretty sure a lot of people will feel the same way. I think I just need to let it go and try and concentrate on enjoying the run up to the wedding :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

EEEEEEEEEEEEEK it's so close!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yey! How's it going Emmy? Xxx


----------



## Mummy May

3 days Emmy! Eep! I hope everything is going well xx


----------



## Tasha

Wow, so close.


----------



## dodgercpkl

3 days to go!! I can't way Emmy!!! :D


----------



## mysteriouseye

Good luck with your wedding on Saturday :) xx


----------



## Tasha

I hope you have the most amazing day tomorrow Emmy x


----------



## Mummy May

Good Luck for tomorrow Emmy, hope you have an amazing time Xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

All the best for tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be amazing!! X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

You're getting married in the moorrrning :wedding:

Thinking of you lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

Good luck for tomorrow, enjoy every minute!


----------



## Tarkwa

So excited for you for tomorrow. Can't wait for the piccies :). Hope everything goes smoothly my lovely.
xxx


----------



## maryp0ppins

hope today was wonderful!


----------



## hopeandpray

Hope you had a wonderful day!:wedding:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I can't wait to hear all about your big day!!! Congrats MRS!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Wooooo you're a MRS :happydance: xx


----------



## DanielleM

Can't wait to see all the pics, I hope you had an amazing day xx


----------



## Lauren25

Hope you had the most amazing day ever! Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Hey everyone

So the past few weeks were a little manic, but I wanted to pop on and let you all know how yesterday went.

So, the day before was bonkers. Chris' dad got back from collecting his hire car over half an hour later than planned, which meant that we set off to Stoke a lot later than we had originally planned to do. We met up with Chris' parents about 3/4 of the way back to Wales and Chris dad got out of his car and the first thing he said was "don't panic". My first thought was that he'd dropped the cake or dropped an accidental hint about the surprise man utd cake that I'd organised. Nope, it turns out he'd forgotten to pick up the flowers for our centrepieces :dohh: So we had a mad dash into tesco to choose as many white and yellow flowers as we could and we set off again.

We'd arranged to meet Chris' usher and his family at our house as they couldn't afford to stay at the hotel so when they got there they insisted on all 4 of them having a shower, which took at least another half an hour if not more. So by the time we got down to my mum's house I was in panic mode as it was already 19.00 and I'd wanted to have been at the hotel for at least an hour already :grr:

Soooooo, I think I should get onto the whole reason why this thread was made in the first place :blush:

So yesterday morning I woke up at about 07.00, 4 hours early for my bridesmaid to come and do my hair for me. So I got myself on facebook, watched some youtube videos and leant out of my huge window alot as it was sooooo warm in my room. At about 10.00 I gave up and had a soak in the bath as I was seriously bored and didn't know what to do with myself, I could hear Chris talking with members of his family out on the front lawns of the hotel so I wanted to get out of the way for a bit.

At about 11.00 Nikki turned up to sort out my hair with my cousin (who would be helping me into my dress later in the day). So we got started on my hair and a lovely lady who works at the hotel came up to check on how we were getting on and dashed off to get me a jug of iced water as I was so warm. At this point Chris had to dash out to collect some of his relatives who'd car had broken down as he was the only one who knew where he was going, so I took this as an opportunity to dash downstairs and have a check on how everything was going and it looked stunning. I honestly couldn't have been any happier.

In the run up to 15.20 when I started getting my dress on, my darling cousin managed to break the coat hanger it was on twice, once when looking at the corset back and the second time when she was trying to hang it on the bed for the photographer. I seriously wish I'd had the camera on her then as her face was such a picture.

I don't really remember much about getting ready as once my hair was done, things were just happening in such a blur, meeting the photographer, sorting my makeup, getting into my dress.

Next thing I know it's time to go downstairs and I instantly realised why it was that I had so much cut off the train - I stood on the front of the dress whilst walking down the stairs, which would have been pretty awkward as the photographer was stood at the bottom of them on the mini landing thing :dohh:

Ok I'd better switch to a new post before I get told I've typed too much :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

The ceremony went by so quickly I remember being stood in the bar of the hotel, waiting to be given the sign to go and I wasn't sure who was shaking more, me or my uncle (who was walking me down the aisle). Then the next thing I know, the registrar is telling Chris he can kiss the bride. Apparently one of the flower girls were shouting during the ceremony "Hiya Nan" to her nanna (my aunty) and I don't remember anything of the sort. It was kind of like I'd just switched off and was just focused on Chris :blush:

So off we trundled outside to have our photographs done and I have to say how pleased I am that we went with Ant. He made everyone feel comfortable and had a laugh with us all, whilst staying professional. I honestly couldn't have asked for better and the sneaky peak photo he put on facebook for us is just sooooooo stunning :cloud9:

One of the stand out moments for me was when Chris' sneaky man utd cake got brought out. He'd been on about having one for ages and ages and I'd always told him no. So I decided to organise him one and try and keep it a surprise. Well, let's just say that worked and all I noticed was him put his arms in the air as they brought it out, so I can't wait to see the photos :D

Our first dance was amazing, even though we just winged it as we didn't find time to have a practice. It was sooooo emotional and I kept welling up and starting to cry :blush: My cousin and brother's gf both videod that for us and everytime I've watched it I've promptly burst into tears :dohh: I'm not sure how to share the video at the moment but I WILL figure it out at some point :haha:

The only hitches of the night was that firstly my brother was being an arse with my mum and making things seriously difficult so when he went it was a bit of a relief. Then secondly there was an issue with some of the younger bridesmaids and my cousin's little 6 year old (the girls weren't letting him down the slide and weren't being nice so my cousin pulled them up on it and said if he was being naughty they should have gone to an adult). Anyway, one of them laughed in my cousin's face and said "what are you going to do about it?" she got angry and upset the wrong bridesmaid and the bridesmaid's dad was shouting at me about it, so I had a go back and said that I wasn't going to stand there and be spoken to that way and walked off, across the lawn and went to sit down on the bank out of the way. 

Chris followed me and the nice thing that came out of that is that we actually managed to sneak half an hour on our own and just have some time to take it all in. He even turned around and said that he thought I'd looked even more beautiful in my dress than he could have imagined :cloud9:

So, it's not even 48 hours since we said I do and I really want to do it all over again. I'd happily go through all of the hassle etc just to have those moments again :blush:

Sooooo, I thought you'd all like to see some piccies before I add some of the official ones to the wedding photos thread. I love the one of the first dance as there's me and Chris looking all in love etc and then there's my brother who's the guy on the right hand side who looks like he's sobbing his heart out :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







1075860_4681687134759_358695832_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 40









557652_4681691814876_1277604985_n.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 31









297039_412756475500583_43058942_n.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 31









993652_4787756665702_1692481457_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## EmmyReece

And I think someone is getting broody as he NEVER voluntarily holds small children or babies :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







995749_4681685054707_922828759_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## dodgercpkl

Awww Emmy!!! I love the pics!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Beautiful Emmy, it looks amazing! I was welling up just reading it lol! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> Beautiful Emmy, it looks amazing! I was welling up just reading it lol! Xx

Me too. I can't wait for mine after reading this and it's almost a year away lol. Congratulations, and you looked gorgeous, the whole day sounds wonderful x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> Beautiful Emmy, it looks amazing! I was welling up just reading it lol! Xx

Me too. I can't wait for mine after reading this and it's almost a year away lol. Congratulations, and you looked gorgeous, the whole day sounds wonderful x


----------



## DanielleM

Congrats those pictures are fab!!


----------

